# KTV: Report a Spoiler! Thread



## Harlita (Nov 3, 2007)

*Just like with Society TV and the English Dub for Naruto, Naruto Anime/Shippuuden watchers in Konoha TV now have your own "report a spoiler" thread.


If you see or suspect a spoiler, DON'T QUOTE IT. Don't flame the member. You don't need to do anything other than come link us to it here.

If it's a seriously bad spoiler, please PM a smod as well. You can find who is online here.
* 

*Also, please keep in mind the warning/repercussions that staff have already laid out for everyone*: 



Taxman said:


> I'm adopting the rules of the dub section when it comes to punishments for spoiling in this section.
> 
> If you spoil anything plot related in this section about events of Part 2 that have yet to be animated, you will be banned for a day.
> 
> ...




I hope this is helpful to everyone.


----------



## Even (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice thread. I think this will be very helpful. I read the manga, but I still hate it when people spoil others... I'll be sure to notify if I see any spoilers around here


----------



## Pein (Nov 3, 2007)

this should prove to be very useful


----------



## Taxman (Nov 3, 2007)

that's...um...an honest question...


----------



## Harlita (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't worry guys - it'll work out. ^_^  For now, let's leave the general comments out of this thread however so that the mods watching it will know when a spoiler is reported.

In other words, don't post unless it is spoiler related, ok? 


Thanks!


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 3, 2007)

last post out of this unless needed.......but are you going to stickie this??

edit: Binktopia_Hunter_X_Hunter_265
Binktopia_Hunter_X_Hunter_265


----------



## P-Nut (Nov 3, 2007)

thnx dude :-]


----------



## Continuity (Nov 3, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Shiron (Nov 3, 2007)

Continuity said:


> A link to the article.


Taken care of.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 7, 2007)

whatever you guys want to make of this

[DLMURL]http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=11697391&postcount=16[/DLMURL]


----------



## Taxman (Nov 7, 2007)

that's just a stupid comment in general...in the spoiler tag is a joke


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello I am not sure if these are spoilers or not but;

Online viewing

Online viewing


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 16, 2007)

^those are forum jokes.....thats all not really spoilers unless somebody asked for the entire story of why we call that what it is


----------



## Taxman (Nov 16, 2007)

^I'd have to agree with that...unless someone goes into the specifics as to why it's called that...it's not really a spoiler


----------



## Harlita (Nov 19, 2007)

hmm - well it's not discussing something in this episode, sounds more like he's asking a question in the wrong thread. I deleted it. He can post it elsewhere. 


thanks!


----------



## Even (Nov 20, 2007)

MU

once again, it's up to you guys....


----------



## Taxman (Nov 20, 2007)

didn't he already mention that when we met him in ep 33?...


----------



## Continuity (Nov 20, 2007)

Taxman said:


> didn't he already mention that when we met him in ep 33?...



32 actually.



Up to you though.


----------



## adam5aby (Nov 20, 2007)

[Dynasty]Pastel_v15_c83

I don't know if Ryoku's sig is a spoiler frame from the manga or if its pure fanart...but if it is a real frame from the manga, that would be sad to know


----------



## Taxman (Nov 20, 2007)

^fanart....


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> [Dynasty]Pastel_v15_c83
> 
> I don't know if Ryoku's sig is a spoiler frame from the manga or if its pure fanart...but if it is a real frame from the manga, that would be sad to know



lol fanart.....

have any of the mods noticed that there are actually quite a few people who have posted in KTV threads that have scenes/panels from the manga with spoilers??


----------



## adam5aby (Nov 20, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> lol fanart.....
> 
> have any of the mods noticed that there are actually quite a few people who have posted in KTV threads that have scenes/panels from the manga with spoilers??




oh yeah i had a question about that


what people usually do is that they post spoiler manga frames...but then they overlay humorous text bubbles....


spoiler or not? thin line


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

^not even that....just pictures and such of characters not even introduced to the anime yet as a whole....either its fanart or manga frames....its all around..


----------



## Taxman (Nov 20, 2007)

> have any of the mods noticed that there are actually quite a few people who have posted in KTV threads that have scenes/panels from the manga with spoilers??


\

and you're not linking them here because?.......

I've noticed people with colored manga panels of just characters...haven't come across any with plot important ones though


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

^not sure...but i have just seen the character ones...just not plot ones


----------



## Harlita (Nov 20, 2007)

Links or it didn't happen


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

^this link is not related to what harlita was talking about...but manga spoiler in general^

 The The Great Work Of Alchemy 01-14


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 21, 2007)

avy and sig

Garra


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 21, 2007)

lol i think every1 knows about my avy n sig being a spoiler 
ive always been using spoilers ever since ive been posting/joined (2005) 

but the thing is, im not exactly spoiling them because i dont give away anything no names infor or what they are, thats y no1 really reports it as spoiler because they dont know its spoiler.

if you do then you obviously read the manga. thats the only way people know its spoiler.


----------



## adam5aby (Nov 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i think every1 knows about my avy n sig being a spoiler
> ive always been using spoilers ever since ive been posting/joined (2005)
> 
> but the thing is, im not exactly spoiling them because i dont give away anything no names infor or what they are, thats y no1 really reports it as spoiler because they dont know its spoiler.
> ...



that couldn't be further from the truth.

i dont read manga, but im not an idiot. when i see people I don't recognize wearing AKATSUKI CLOTHES I can bet that they are unseen AKATSUKI MEMBERS.

Also (because a picture is worth a 1000 words), when I see your avy and notice the guy has multiple rings around his pupils, I can pretty much guess that he is the AL


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Nov 21, 2007)

well it couldnt be more obvious could it  u can jst tell from the cloak alone 

but yeah, theres no point reporting me because all the mods in this forum already knows i use spoiler images.

if they dont, i wouldve been banned the day i joined anyway


----------



## Taxman (Nov 21, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> avy and sig
> 
> redrazorback



and...that's just characters....they aren't spoiling the plot with that...


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 23, 2007)

no offence dynamic...i was going along with what tbh and harlita were talking about


----------



## Foosito (Nov 23, 2007)

Taxman said:


> and...that's just characters....they aren't spoiling the plot with that...



Yeah just characters but as a anime viewer...

Let see, we get 1 episode per week or none, we spend around a year without knowing who the AL is, and still we supposedly don't who it is.

Someone with AL picture at Avy and Signature comes and posts at KTv. The waiting for fillers to end + pace until we know who the AL is, is about 2.5years or more? And all that mystery, eager-to-know, theories, and love for the anime gets fukd up because of that image.

Imagine you manga readers when you didn't know who the AL was, I bet you were all eager to know and always wanted for a week to pass fast to read the new chapter and well I bet you all got damn surprised.

Well when someone post with spoilerish images in this section, guess what? You kill that emotion for us, so please step in the shoes of anime-viewers.

When I saw the picture of the AL because of Avys and Sigs I was so damn pissed, I hope nothing like that happen to another anime viewer.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> no offence dynamic...i was going along with what tbh and harlita were talking about



we were asking for plot specific spoilers in avys and sigs....not characters only

Characters only don't tell you their role in the plot...what their techniques are...who they fight/if they fight at all...etc

The only thing that was learned was what the AL looks like...but you don't know why he looks that way, what is his overall goal, or even if he's actually the AL.



> Imagine you manga readers when you didn't know who the AL was, I bet you were all eager to know and always wanted for a week to pass fast to read the new chapter and well I bet you all got damn surprised.



not really....

everything is a spoiler to someone...it's just at what level is it able to be regulated.


----------



## Continuity (Nov 23, 2007)

Foosito said:


> When I saw the picture of the AL because of Avys and Sigs I was so damn pissed, I hope nothing like that happen to another anime viewer.



You joined a forum that discusses Naruto.  You should be thankful there's even a division in the first place for manga and anime viewers.  Most forums don't even have that luxury.  What about the people that are only up to episode 40 of the first series?  They will also get spoiled entering the anime section.  There's no way to perfectly moderate the situation, nor should there be.

If you want to take the matter into your own hands, this is the solution:


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 23, 2007)

Continuity said:


> You joined a forum that discusses Naruto.  You should be thankful there's even a division in the first place for manga and anime viewers.  Most forums don't even have that luxury.  What about the people that are only up to episode 40 of the first series?  They will also get spoiled entering the anime section.  There's no way to perfectly moderate the situation, nor should there be.
> 
> If you want to take the matter into your own hands, this is the solution:



thats actually a wise and proper solution there


----------



## Even (Nov 24, 2007)

hey Taxman, the spoilerifics continue on posts 101 and 103 at the Discussion Thread...


----------



## Shodai (Nov 27, 2007)

one HELL of a spoiler:

Click the Sports Channel 3 link


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 27, 2007)

video in sig (upcoming events)

this post


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 28, 2007)

legendary hyuga


----------



## Taxman (Nov 28, 2007)

taken care of


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 30, 2007)

this thread is starting to get a little out of hand and a little civil guidance should be given...
there arent any spoilers, but alot of flaming going on

Hi-Tek - Hi-Teknology 3


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 3, 2007)

Teknoman FTW.

Plz tell me that's not a spoiler :< If it is that's a REALLY huge spoiler and the OP said no manga spoilers = ban material?

kk. guess now's the time I should feel stupid


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2007)

no...it's not


----------



## RyRyMini (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought spoilers could be in tags, but others in this thread have been tagged and still deleted, if that is still the case, then this is a spoiler.

this


----------



## Continuity (Dec 6, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> I thought spoilers could be in tags, but others in this thread have been tagged and still deleted



Spoiler tags work in the "House of Uzumaki" section, but in "Konoha TV", no spoilers are allowed, tagged or not.

It will be dealt with.


----------



## Even (Dec 7, 2007)

Curry wins...

spoilerific thread ahoy


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2007)

Link removed


----------



## ZE (Dec 7, 2007)

Geg said:


> Curry wins...



From the preview even anime only people can tell that much.


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, but it still counts


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 7, 2007)

Geg your so stupid you can even see it from the preview 

To make you happy there's now spoiler tags there


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 7, 2007)

what only a glimpse of his bangs...

besides...you may guess yes, but as for him actually being revealed in the anime.......that hasnt happened yet, so thus its still a spoiler


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 7, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Geg your so stupid you can even see it from the preview
> 
> To make you happy there's now spoiler tags there





that's treading on pretty thin ice...its probably better not to have at all in the KTV section because ...
1.people are just dumb and wont figure it out
2. his bangs are in the preview for the NEXT episode
3. what you made was an inference based on the preview AND your knowledge of the manga (im sure if you hadn't read the manga, you wouldn't be nearly as confident as to say it was him without any shred of doubt)
4.spoilers have to be enforced with very strict standards, because if people see that it's somewhat lax than they're going to follow suit with exposing other small and possibly inferable facets of the anime


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 9, 2007)

lol             .

a year in need of being locked......


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2007)

Turning Point


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 11, 2007)

Geg said:


> Here u go.



the most amazing part about this thread is that guy posted it knowing full well it was a spoiler and marked with with a giant "HUGE SPOILER" in his thread title


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 13, 2007)

Link


----------



## Even (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't see no spoilers in that one.....


----------



## Taxman (Dec 13, 2007)

@even:  
*Spoiler*: _what that guy is spoiling_ 



the guy is hinting that there is a huge death happening this week in the manga


----------



## Jesus (Dec 14, 2007)

Taxman said:


> @even:
> *Spoiler*: _what that guy is spoiling_
> 
> 
> ...


eek why would I do this?

*Spoiler*: __ 



nope, I was just referring to the rabbit killed by Oro's snake.
that wasn't really a spoiler since it was intentionally misleading...   ._.


----------



## Even (Dec 14, 2007)

Taxman said:


> @even:
> *Spoiler*: _what that guy is spoiling_
> 
> 
> ...



oh damn... I actually didn't notice that.... I thought he meant that there was a huge death from the manga in the anime... Which may explain why I didn't quite understand that post....


----------



## Jesus (Dec 14, 2007)

Even said:


> oh damn... I actually didn't notice that.... I thought he meant that there was a huge death from the manga in the anime... Which may explain why I didn't quite understand that post....



did you even read my post above?  I wasn't speaking of the manga!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 14, 2007)

the way you worded it made it very coincidental...


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 15, 2007)

doesnt belong in anime section

Ando sighs at the forum


----------



## Continuity (Dec 15, 2007)

This


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 15, 2007)

vizard's sig?

Save Sasuke


----------



## Even (Dec 19, 2007)

here


----------



## Taxman (Dec 19, 2007)

oh now I'm pissed


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 19, 2007)

references to the future!?

spoiler alert: Yamato by the Numbers


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 19, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> references to the future!?
> 
> spoiler alert: Yamato by the Numbers



to make it easier on mods....please post the post link and not just the page and ask them to look
Yamato by the Numbers


----------



## Foosito (Dec 20, 2007)

Although I been spoiled like the upcoming 50 episodes(about a year), I want to thank all those manga readers who report spoilers to save us(anime-only viewers), love to you!


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 20, 2007)

a little too adult for this section of the forums??
Click me


----------



## Taxman (Dec 20, 2007)

those are actual screencaps from the ep...he just felt like putting funny captions with them just like the stupid/funny picture thread


----------



## geG (Dec 20, 2007)

*OroSasuke = The Final Villian!* 

Well he misspelled the name, but still. Moving it to the manga battledome would probably be best.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 22, 2007)

BGM and Lucky Channel Digest 7

That guy's sig about Jiraiya i'm not sure what it is since the moment I saw a manga page I quickly closed FireFox =/. Is it manga spoiler? That blue text before the manga page, does it mean what I think it means? =S


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 22, 2007)

^yeah those words shouldnt be there

manga colorin' time

1) OP needs to watch his mouth in posts throughout thread
2) sounds exactly like a naruto vs sasuke thread in the battledome
3) last post is spoiler anyway talking about upcoming fight


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

^Jup



RAZOR RAMON said:


> BGM and Lucky Channel Digest 7
> 
> That guy's sig about Jiraiya i'm not sure what it is since the moment I saw a manga page I quickly closed FireFox =/. Is it manga spoiler? That blue text before the manga page, does it mean what I think it means? =S



Yeah, that's a major spoile despite the tages. The OP needs to provide a warning that he has spoiler tagged that collage not because it takes up space but becuase it actually does contain spoilers from the latest chapters.


----------



## adam5aby (Dec 22, 2007)

RAZOR RAMON said:


> BGM and Lucky Channel Digest 7
> 
> That guy's sig about Jiraiya i'm not sure what it is since the moment I saw a manga page I quickly closed FireFox =/. Is it manga spoiler? That blue text before the manga page, does it mean what I think it means? =S




o wow that's huge...it even shows some of the attack scenes and different jutsus....plus the title above that collage clearly indicates...well you know




Captain Gir said:


> ^yeah those words shouldnt be there
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OP does need to calm down but so do the people provoking him. 
i agree about Point 3


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Damnit... That really sucks, just yesterday after +5 months of having sigs disabled I enabled it :|. Guess i'll have to disable Forever =/


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Neji by the Numbers

Clearly a spoiler about the upcoming event.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 27, 2007)

Click Here Roy!!!

Talk about every detail in the book


----------



## Taxman (Dec 27, 2007)

got them all

keep your eyes peeled guys....this is the third account in the last hour or so to do this.  *one of them did it in the dub section...-___-*

*I am happy that it does not seem that a lot of people were spoiled.


----------



## SLEDGE (Dec 28, 2007)

Read

rly.. delete plz?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 28, 2007)

Already reported it.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 28, 2007)

Read


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 28, 2007)

Someone should ban the "." guy to for bumping the dudes posts.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2007)

god damn.........


----------



## ̣ (Dec 28, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> Someone should ban the "." guy to for bumping the dudes posts.



Ahahahahaha lol yes it was all my fault they were all on page 2 by the time I got to them your a frickin genius.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2007)

you should be reporting them...not fucking bumping them with a lame joke


----------



## ̣ (Dec 28, 2007)

It was mentioned at least 5 times in this thread by the time I got to it.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2007)

YOU POSTED IN THAT THREAD A MINUTE BEFORE IT WAS EVER REPORTED HERE

;asdfjkl


----------



## ̣ (Dec 28, 2007)

Probably because when I got here afterwards it was mentioned beforehand?

Anyways like said in the blender, if it helps being one of the thousands that inform you then I guess I can do that.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2007)

^I wasn't PMed...I was lucky enough to go into my User CP and see the damn thread in my subscribed forums.

someone pull the f'ing trigger and PM me when this shit happens

especially when you had an idea due to him posting in the blender beforehand.


----------



## ̣ (Dec 28, 2007)

I was sure that someone already got to a smod but apparently everyone in the blender had that same mindset.

Do you have MSN for faster contact?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2007)

*puts his MSN contact info back up*


----------



## Continuity (Dec 31, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> yari yari
> 
> Link removed



Did you link the wrong post?  I don't see how that's a spoiler.  

Seiyū is just the Japanese term for voice actor.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 31, 2007)

^the sig had spoiler material


----------



## Continuity (Dec 31, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ^the sig had spoiler material



Ah right...  I have signatures disabled.

A  worthy moment of me...


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wanted to point out this which was originally posted by LOS/ since no one responded to the thread he originally posted this in:




̣ said:


> According to staff, Report Spoiler button now works.
> Technically its been working but the drawback is that it sends your message via email. This function has been modified by Gooba and now reports your messages in a more convenient way.
> 
> Its not just for spoilers but it would be more convenient for this certain situation.


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 4, 2008)

po-po's!


under the spoiler tag buddy, those are pretty big

this thread


wow this thread is all types of crazy

this thread
this thread
huge spoilers


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 4, 2008)

^Got them. Thanks.


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 6, 2008)

here

u might want to check that entire thread, because people keep quoting other people's posts and it was just insane


----------



## Naruko (Jan 7, 2008)

^^x2 - deleted the thread as per OP'ers request so no more worries - thanks for  the heads up guys


----------



## Even (Jan 7, 2008)

Chris_HansenNBC


----------



## Naruko (Jan 7, 2008)

^^Damn pek is too fast for me


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 7, 2008)

Naruko said:


> ^^x2 - deleted the thread as per OP'ers request so no more worries - thanks for  the heads up guys



we do our best!! 

oh and sorry for making you rush here for this message


----------



## geG (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh hey Cynycyl I just now noticed you were a mod in this section


----------



## James_L (Jan 10, 2008)

Heres one spoiling kakashi gaiden

Deathgan


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jan 11, 2008)

Deathgan


----------



## Naruko (Jan 11, 2008)

James and Tleilaxu - thanks for the reports - handled both - keep up the good work


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

Still an assload of spoilers or posts that could easily be interpreted as spoilers in this thread: WinArt #8: Konan Wears Tanga


----------



## Naruko (Jan 12, 2008)

Splintered got to it before me, but thanks for the heads up and please post or PM me if it happens again Geg, thanks


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 13, 2008)

[Huzzah-Doremi]​_Bamboo​_Blade​_13​_[935A46C9].avi

how can that be answered without spoilers?

dude this guy's sig

[Huzzah-Doremi]​_Bamboo​_Blade​_13​_[935A46C9].avi

i can't believe these people


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2008)

it depends on how people answer it...you can answer it w/out since it's supposed to be pure speculation.


----------



## Naruko (Jan 13, 2008)

^^I would argue it can be answered from the scenes of Jiraiya telling Naruto to watch himself before they head out, and from the scene in the hospital when Jiraiya talks about how he nearly died from KN4 - seems after that happened, he stopped pushing Naruto to pull out more tails. Could Naruto pull more out? Like Taxman said, it's speculation - I know nothing in the manga that 'proves' otherwise - even then it's still speculation, as it's Kishi's World and while he usually sticks to his rules consistently, it's still his call. 

As for the second link, I PM'd the guy and gave him a reminder - nice sig, huge spoiler tho - sorry bout that. Thanks for the links and keeping your eyes open tho


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2008)

^it's best to get a smod to first spoiler tag that and then send the reminder because who knows when they'll get back on and actually add the tag/remove the sig.


----------



## Naruko (Jan 13, 2008)

Good idea, thanks


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 14, 2008)

sessystalker

sig with name


----------



## Naruko (Jan 14, 2008)

Going to ask a smod/admin to tag it for me - thanks


----------



## Godot (Jan 16, 2008)

drawing NejiHina again

Hurry, before its too late!


----------



## Even (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy shit! Damn, I didn't know some people here were THAT stupid.... Stupidity knows no limits... HURRY UP AND DELETE IT!!!!


----------



## Godot (Jan 16, 2008)

There's no mods around.....


----------



## Even (Jan 16, 2008)

busy today, aren't we?
ilikecornflakes


----------



## Taxman (Jan 16, 2008)

*considers coming out of retirement*

*looks at the pile of books he has to read and papers he has to write*

>____<


----------



## Naruko (Jan 16, 2008)

There are mods around guys - just keep in mind I'm working to remove the thread and get just punishments requested before coming here - have faith 

And sorry for that guy, he is perm banned and thanks to Tax n Gooba for their help on that 

(do your homework Taxman )


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2008)

Taxman said:


> *considers coming out of retirement*
> 
> *looks at the pile of books he has to read and papers he has to write*
> 
> >____<



Do I have to use the puppy dog eyes?


----------



## Nazgulz (Jan 16, 2008)

what the hell happened?

The post below mine


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2008)

lol same thread too

I am using this logic


----------



## Naruko (Jan 16, 2008)

RK got one, I got the other - thanks guys for keeping the place clean


----------



## Nuzents (Jan 17, 2008)

reedan7

this one might spoil some people


----------



## Naruko (Jan 17, 2008)

Damn, Vash caught me napping - anyway, that one won't spoil anyone anymore


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 21, 2008)

made a thread


pls dont count that as fan art or whatever...from what it looks like, it's shodaime plus a SHARINGAN USER THAT WE, ANIME FANS, HAVEN'T SEEN YET 
*Spoiler*: __ 



whatchatalkinaboutwillis?


. indicating a connection between the two

for the love off all things naruko, please remove


----------



## Naruko (Jan 21, 2008)

Unforuntely I barely even have the most basic mod powers so I cant do anything spiffy with peoples sigs, so i just deleted the post and PM'd them asking'em to not-show the sig on future posts here. Let me know if they don't comply  

And thanks for keeping your eyes open and the place running smoothly, as usual, guys


----------



## Even (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm actually not sure about this one, but I'll leave that up to you guys 
Ahem.


----------



## Naruko (Jan 23, 2008)

^^ Edited their post and removed the last name mentioned since nothing in the anime has revealed that name as necessarily belonging to/being from/linked to Konoha at this point (and still alive - I believe the thread is for known, living Konoha shinobi).

Although for that matter I wouldn't count Itachi or Orochimaru any longer since Itachi is definitely outcast, and Orochimaru founded his own ninja base (Sound).

Anyway....keep fightin the good fight guys and thanks for the tips


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 27, 2008)

*Vote For Hoshi in the Quarter finals!!Click Here!!*

sig has recent manga panel.


----------



## Morati (Jan 30, 2008)

Obvious one

thread


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 30, 2008)

Morati said:


> Obvious one
> 
> Link removed



Thanks, was about to mention that one.


----------



## Naruko (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, taken care of


----------



## Ryotaro (Jan 31, 2008)

collabaration art thread



As a manga reader, I can not see that in any other way than spoiling future moments...Besides, 'that' name.

Either way, it doesn't belong in the KTV.


----------



## RiskyToast (Feb 2, 2008)

here

Might not be that big of a deal but sig contains some pretty big Tobi spoilers.


----------



## geG (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, that was posted back before he had that sig. I noticed every time he posts in KTV now he disables his signature but I guess he can't go back and do it for posts he already made.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Feb 11, 2008)

Predictions Thread,

Link removed

And all of the idiots that quoted the spoilers and replied to them.


----------



## Naruko (Feb 11, 2008)

Deleted and or edited offending posts - thanks for the links


----------



## Even (Feb 14, 2008)

Link removed

This, and the post being quoted...


----------



## Naruko (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, got em


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 14, 2008)

Link removed

I think he might have spoilers in his movie but there is no warning of it . I only checked until I saw Itachi...


----------



## Naruko (Feb 14, 2008)

^I watched it - it's a fanfiction - fan made, fan art, fan everything, so no worries my dear


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 18, 2008)

oh, good then I can watch it, seemed awesome =D. 

thanks!


----------



## Naruko (Feb 18, 2008)

It was well made fanfiction, yes - hope you enjoy it


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 19, 2008)

[BSS]_kimikiss_pure_rouge_-_19_[h264]

[BSS]_kimikiss_pure_rouge_-_19_[h264]


both refer to the uchiha clan wipeout and how it was done.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 19, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> [BSS]_kimikiss_pure_rouge_-_19_[h264]
> 
> [BSS]_kimikiss_pure_rouge_-_19_[h264]
> 
> ...


Taken care of.


----------



## Even (Feb 22, 2008)

Spoiler ahoy!!!! And it's a BIGGIE! Contains crucial spoilers from the manga regarding Sasuke and Orochimaru
Link removed


----------



## Taxman (Feb 22, 2008)

^baleted....


----------



## Even (Feb 25, 2008)

One of Erza I recently did.
Mentioning character not seen yet... decide yourselves...


----------



## Naruko (Feb 25, 2008)

Handled - thanks for the heads up


----------



## Bonds (Feb 25, 2008)

edit: Nvm, someone got it.


----------



## Even (Feb 29, 2008)

Post about my first time
spoilers ahoy


----------



## Naruko (Feb 29, 2008)

Taxy got it


----------



## Even (Mar 1, 2008)

Been done
In the Battledome. The poll is a spoiler, revealing the 4th's name.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 1, 2008)

Edited all offending posts and the poll and left a psot in there to cut the spoilers or i'll landfill it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Chiyo (Mar 1, 2008)

Spoiler on the first page, to do with Asuma.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 1, 2008)

Got it - thanks for the link


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 1, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Got it - thanks for the link



LMAO dude thats hilarious what you put in place of what he said , you are totally awesome and a goddess, I worship you!


----------



## Even (Mar 2, 2008)

Linalee fanclub (d.gray-man)
Sig has picture from recent manga chapter


----------



## Naruko (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm more wishful fanart than canon-spoiler, but close enough -deleted - thanks for the linK!


----------



## Black_Tulip (Mar 4, 2008)

one of my LAPs

it's gone now.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 11, 2008)

[AniYoshi]_Kimi_ga_Aruji_de_Shitsuji_ga_Ore_de_-_09

this thread needs to be deleted. a lot of names are from the manga. which none of us in the anime know about


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Mar 11, 2008)

[AniYoshi]_Kimi_ga_Aruji_de_Shitsuji_ga_Ore_de_-_09

2wise4u is talking about a manga character in this thread


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know about that...we are told that in the very first episode that Madara was an Uchiha that had sinister chakra....he really didn't go into detail there.

Also...linking the exact post would be very helpful *copy the link from the post number in the corner of the post*


----------



## Naruko (Mar 12, 2008)

I read 2wise4u's posts in that link/thread and though his words may seem spoilerish, they actually cover material seen in Shippuuden anime's very first episode (which was a segment of the reunion, remember?) SO since the anime already showed that particular scene/name mention in that episode, it's not spoiler anymore. But thanks for keeping an eye out


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2008)

pancake
spoiler regarding Kakashi Gaiden, and Kakashi's dad... Dunno if it counts as spoiler or not... Up to you to decide...


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2008)

I honestly don't know what to do with KG stuff anymore.  A lot of the stuff was already brought up during filler hell and "zomg Kakashi Gaiden"

not to mention..we don't actually know if it'll ever be animated.....<__<

I'll let Naruko decide on this one


----------



## Naruko (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, i'm not sure how much KG was discussed here during the filler era i.e. threads made, etc etc, perhaps beyond the 'will it get animated?' But we're pretty stringent about the rules in general of 'if it's not in the anime, don't mention it' so I'd go with that for now. Part of me wants to say that info about Kakashi was mentioned somewhere else, too, but I just woke up and my brain is failing to provide support for this so, meh.

Going to delete it for now just out of fairness for those anime viewers that have no idea what KG is and whatnot


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2008)

Post number 74. The signature is a _major_ spoiler.

DEI DEI


----------



## Taxman (Mar 16, 2008)

^tagged....


----------



## Bonds (Mar 17, 2008)

I dunno know

Sig is a bigtime spoiler.


----------



## Oni (Mar 17, 2008)

*Itachis Redemption (He's Human)*

Stopped reading half way, spoiler.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2008)

s/he deleted her/his own post


----------



## Beelzejow (Mar 18, 2008)

_
[STAR] Bamboo Blade - 23 DDL (secludedly's post.)

I wish people who spoil would just get I.P. banned... It ruins the series for us non-Manga readers. Although, I've trained my eyes to avoid spoilers, but still._


----------



## Even (Mar 20, 2008)

thick


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2008)

Tsubasa_RC_185_[FH].zip Derp

Also a reply to it: Tsubasa_RC_185_[FH].zip


----------



## Taxman (Mar 20, 2008)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Oni (Mar 22, 2008)

Duality Ninja

Spoils anticipation!!!


----------



## Naruko (Mar 22, 2008)

Hmm, someone ninja-dealt with it


----------



## Even (Mar 25, 2008)

Redsnord
Major manga spoiler!!


----------



## Even (Mar 25, 2008)

in contact of his opponent to actually use sound waves
in the same friggin thread


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2008)

^naruko got the first one (thank goodness)

I got the latter


----------



## Naruko (Mar 25, 2008)

RE: The latter - Hakaisha96 appears to be the next account they're going to make/are making, so I anticipate more spoilage from them


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2008)

^matched IPs....BANNED before they could do anything


----------



## Naruko (Mar 25, 2008)

Yay for people with ban power I lack  Thanks Tax


----------



## Even (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't you hate it when Uchiha haters go to far?
More spoilers...


----------



## Taxman (Mar 27, 2008)

^hmmm...I don't know

it's another reference to Kakashi Gaiden in that spoiler

I'll let Naruko handle it if it's that much of a big deal


----------



## Naruko (Mar 27, 2008)

Ehh - I see KG talked about in here all the time - even before I was modded for this section, there were threads about 'IS KG going to be animated' blah blah blah. I know it's manga format only but as far as we know, it'll always be that way so....is sharing info from that coupled with its historical use here like referencing a databook? (Those aren't animated either but people whip those out as examples of useful/interesting info all the time).

Seriously, i'd like to know more how the community feels about discussion of KG in here since i've seen it before. Yes, No, Under Certain Circumstances, what..?

Right now i'm leaving it since its tagged and because i've seen it mentioned before and because it technically happened 'in the past' of the series so will probably never get animated


----------



## Even (Mar 28, 2008)

The Official "Madara's Space Time Jutsu" Thread
this guy's sig is really spoilerific...


----------



## Taxman (Mar 28, 2008)

^tagged his sig

and the post is pretty much a spoiler too


----------



## Naruko (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought I deleted that post already ><

I'm getting senile


----------



## Taxman (Mar 28, 2008)

^no you deleted it...xD

I just tagged the sig


----------



## Naruko (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks  I think i'm still getting senile


----------



## Even (Mar 29, 2008)

Link removed
Details regarding Naruto and Yondaime not yet revealed in the anime


----------



## Even (Mar 30, 2008)

this thread
yet another one regarding Yondaime


----------



## Naruko (Mar 30, 2008)

Got it, thanks


----------



## Oni (Mar 31, 2008)

I linked it up over in the Lit Department

Gah! Sig of Le Piro!!


----------



## Even (Apr 3, 2008)

Akatski Leader
super spoiler!!!


----------



## Even (Apr 3, 2008)

The king of Soul (society)
more spoileurs


----------



## Even (Apr 3, 2008)

The king of Soul (society)
spoilering several unknown names in Akatsuki


----------



## Naruko (Apr 3, 2008)

Got em, thanks Even


----------



## Taxman (Apr 3, 2008)

Even said:


> more spoileurs



made up jibber jabber


----------



## Even (Apr 3, 2008)

it's been edited. it had the name of the AL, and another member of Akatsuki.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 3, 2008)

honestly...when did we start allowing name spoilers to be reported/deleted?

I do tend to recall me stating that name spoilers weren't that big of a deal.


----------



## Even (Apr 3, 2008)

I just heard "no manga spoilers", and act upon that....


----------



## geG (Apr 3, 2008)

Taxman said:


> honestly...when did we start allowing name spoilers to be reported/deleted?
> 
> I do tend to recall me stating that name spoilers weren't that big of a deal.


Then why have we been saying H&K this whole time


----------



## Taxman (Apr 3, 2008)

no idea.....when they appeared in shadows...I think I was a bit more uppity about names


----------



## Naruko (Apr 3, 2008)

If you would prefer to lighten the rules on name spoilerage, I will follow suit - was your section before I got here - I just go where things are reporting by people that feel they're being spoiled. That one wasn't too bad - usually it's not just names, it's usually names + what they've done or will do but...anyway, just tell me what you want me to do Tax.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 3, 2008)

^I remember a time where I was really strict on name spoilers *considering I was the one saying to either use H and K or "red eyes" and "green eyes", but it already seemed like a double standard considering most of their names already appear on post/thread icons...and those are all over the forum.

When it goes into what they can do or what their personality is...then it should be deleted.

I just don't see the big deal in knowing a name unless it has some kind of thematic spoiler attached with it...like...I still don't think we should be allowing the real name of yondaime because it has plot implications.  

I went from strict to "so you know the name...but you don't know their personality or what they do in the story..."


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think the name in the case of H and K is any sort of massive spoiler.

The only time a name can be a spoiler is when it's a _spoiler_ spoiler. Like if the Akatsuki Leader turns out to be someone we know for example.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 3, 2008)

geez...I know there's someone here with a spoiler sig I wanted to remove but I wasn't at my compy and didn't have the time to log in into the modcp to edit it out

I don't even remember the user's name I just remember seeing a massive spoiler in the sig...


----------



## Nuzents (Apr 3, 2008)

haikus,

whole damn thread is a spoiler...


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 3, 2008)

Most likely Geg. Just ban him, don't even look at the sig.



Also, please don't delete that thread mentioned above. Potential for discussion, just move it to House of Uzumaki.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 3, 2008)

^I think I found the user and they changed their sig already

as for that thread, yeah...it has potential thus I'm moving it to HofU


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 6, 2008)

This guy's avy contain mayor spoiler about stuff that's just around the corner 

Go here (not a rickroll)


----------



## Felix (Apr 6, 2008)

This guy has an huge insight into the future. Fucking genius, give him a medal

Link removed


----------



## YoYo (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't think those two above are really that spoilerish, i mean deleting any post that is merely suggesting the possibility of something is just ridiculous.

 Only if they state that something will happen or make it blindingly obvious that it's legitimate should it be deleted.

Sorry if this has been said before.


----------



## Even (Apr 6, 2008)

the second one is a definite spoiler, as he also mentions the name of the jutsu...


----------



## Felix (Apr 6, 2008)

Even said:


> the second one is a definite spoiler, as he also mentions the name of the jutsu...



Exactly. It's way to obvious he has read the Manga and is just spoiling


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2008)

YoYo said:


> I don't think those two above are really that spoilerish, i mean deleting any post that is merely suggesting the possibility of something is just ridiculous.
> 
> Only if they state that something will happen or make it blindingly obvious that it's legitimate should it be deleted.
> 
> Sorry if this has been said before.



A) he mentions the exact name of that particular technique and how it's made.

B)  you can search his post history and see he's a regular of THE LIBRARY

He's just being an ass who:
A) can't help but show his superiority in reading the manga and will point out later when it happens, "see, I told you"

B)  just to spoil for the hell of it.


----------



## Naruko (Apr 6, 2008)

Hahahaha, oh yes his powers of"insight" are definitely ban worthy (for a bit at least). As always, thanks folks for posting stuff here that needs to be dealt with (and yay for Tax being here to deal with it )


----------



## YoYo (Apr 6, 2008)

Ah okay my bad, just meant that aslong as Anime-only people are ignorant wouldn't matter...but yeh ban his ass


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 6, 2008)

[Post]

not a spoiler but dbgohan double posted


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 6, 2008)

[Post]

sir ochan tells what kind of training that kakashi is going to teach naruto


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2008)

Itachi_forsaken said:


> [Post]
> 
> not a spoiler but dbgohan double posted



A)  Don't use this thread for that...

B)  Directly linking to the post is preferred instead of linking the thread and saying who/what was done.


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 6, 2008)

the sig is a spoiler...even though it seems like it isnt...it basically says exactly what happened



name of jutsu


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2008)

>__<...gabha is usually good about not showing his sig when posting in here...

*spoiler tags with note*

deleted the other post


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 6, 2008)

Taxman said:


> A)  Don't use this thread for that...
> 
> B)  Directly linking to the post is preferred instead of linking the thread and saying who/what was done.



sorry. how do u link to the post?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2008)

see the number in the upper right hand corner of each post

For example, the number 241 in your post right above this one or the number 242 in this post

click on that and you will be directed to a page with just the post on it.  Copy the URL and paste it.

*if you are using firefox, you can right click on the number and just select "copy link location"


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 6, 2008)

spoiler sig

Make a naruto episode...


----------



## Taxman (Apr 6, 2008)

unless someone was here before me in the last 10 seconds...it was already in tags...


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2008)

acoustic version of Superstar!
not exactly a spoiler, but a stupid necro by a stupid n00b...


----------



## Taxman (Apr 7, 2008)

^meh..not really necrobumping...the thread was only 3 months old...

now spam on the other hand...yes


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2008)

Predictions Thread
spoilers ahoy


----------



## Taxman (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm one spoiler away from making a very nasty thread in here


----------



## Even (Apr 7, 2008)

Pre Sakura*
mentioning people not shown yet... Dunno if it counts or not, but better safe than sorry


----------



## Naruko (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm going to wait and see what Tax wants to do with that one - thats a *big* name to me and if someone asks about it and someone ELSE is suicidal enough to answer, it's a MASSIVE, ginormous spoiler-waiting-to-happen.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 7, 2008)

yes...get rid of it...I feel that that would have plot ramifications.


----------



## Naruko (Apr 7, 2008)

^^Aye, aye, cap'n - consider it done X3


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Taxman (Apr 8, 2008)

*prepares angry ranting thread telling manga readers who can't read the fucking rules to GTFO*


----------



## Naruko (Apr 8, 2008)

Crack teh whip, sir, i'm right behind you with my stiletto boots.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 8, 2008)

My shit.
I believe this is considered a spoiler, is it not? (No one seemed to mind though.)

My shit.
HUGE SPOILER!  Anime watcher complaining about being spoiled while spoiling everyone else in the process.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 8, 2008)

the first one is iffy...you know that eventually all of the akatsuki will have to fight...as long as they aren't saying with who or the outcome, then I'll be pretty easy on that.

second one was taken care of by RK.


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 8, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> spoiler sig
> 
> halfhearted





the spoiler is tagged. but i thought that wasn't allowed in KTV?

plus telling people IF and WHEN certain characters will die (and who will kill them) seems like a pretty big spoiler to me


----------



## Taxman (Apr 8, 2008)

tagged sigs are FINE...they aren't the immediate content of the post.

Spoiler sigs are tagged, not removed.


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Apr 9, 2008)

Here

Even though it is tagged, people really shouldn't mention characters that haven't been shown in the anime yet.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 9, 2008)

^snipped the first one

not sure why they put the second in spoilers


----------



## Even (Apr 10, 2008)

I clean and typeset HxH under Binktopia.

necrobump?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 10, 2008)

again...not really


----------



## pal2002 (Apr 11, 2008)

to this one


----------



## Taxman (Apr 11, 2008)

names are names are names *edits out the first thing mentioned in the tag*


----------



## pal2002 (Apr 18, 2008)

AN TAZMO HERO


----------



## Taxman (Apr 18, 2008)

taken care of....


----------



## Milo- (Apr 19, 2008)

this post

Please ban the stupid ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it's obviously just a matter of time before he throws in a big spoiler.

More from him here: this post


----------



## Even (Apr 20, 2008)

That guy is starting to tick me off as well... Aren't there any rules that prevents people from posting stuff like "I read the manga, I know more than you, I rule and you suck"? It is SERIOUSLY killing all the discussions in here....


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2008)

That sort of action is frowned upon, if he continues to do it, I'll warn him and then...hmmm...(was going to say BAN BAN BAN)...but maybe a bit more uncouth and just section ban


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2008)

*looks at the rest of his posts in the discussion thread*

HOLY CRAP

that's just stupid and blatantly not reading the rules

*goes to give an infraction*


----------



## Even (Apr 20, 2008)

you might wanna check out this page too...
GSP, 2nd round submission, armbar


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2008)

oh for christ's sake


----------



## Milo- (Apr 20, 2008)

Link removed

Spoiler. In tags, but still a spoiler.


----------



## Naruko (Apr 20, 2008)

Lord i swear people don't read the rules - deleted it..thanks for the heads up Milo.


----------



## Even (Apr 24, 2008)

click herez
spam


----------



## Naruko (Apr 24, 2008)

He's heading fo a vacation


----------



## chrisp (Apr 27, 2008)

Did Cel post a spoiler?

*[Essay] Prophecy analysis: Naruto and Pein relations- faith vs. the god complex*


----------



## Even (Apr 27, 2008)

Nope, that is purely fanfiction


----------



## Randompersondude (Apr 27, 2008)

HERE

Yeah, I'm pretty sure this falls under the catagory of posting spoilers. Also, throw him a ban while you're at it.

HERE

Another one of the same guy...


----------



## Taxman (Apr 27, 2008)

why is it whenever I'm offline, this crap happens and I can't get to it right away


----------



## Naruko (Apr 27, 2008)

^^Ditto - but wow, that guy was an ass (you hear me LaBamba's main acct? you are an ass, and that's not flaming - your post was just spiteful fiction )


----------



## Naruko (Apr 29, 2008)

YK got it, fortunately. I hate this sort of thing. Section is called Konoha TEEVEE and says no manga spoilers all over the place.

*grumble*


----------



## Taxman (May 1, 2008)

^we don't delete posts with spoiler sigs....we spoiler tag the sig because the probability that the member has posted more than once in here is quite high....and most of the time their posts are on topic.


----------



## nick1689 (May 4, 2008)

Just another kid trying to prove his supremacy 'cause he reads the manga...: The only way to beat fire is water


----------



## Naruko (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Even (May 5, 2008)

BYAKKO Go check out Bat Itachi 

necro much?


----------



## Naruko (May 5, 2008)

My, my, my, that was an old thread


----------



## Even (May 6, 2008)

ʇoƃƃɐɟ

just ban the sucker


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 6, 2008)

lol, i dont think you needed to report it... its pretty damn obvious.


----------



## nick1689 (May 6, 2008)

FFS!, this guy better be full of shit or Im going to be pissed.

Wait, dont answer that, either way itll be a spoiler...


----------



## Taxman (May 6, 2008)

damn it...I was here for the threads that popped up at 1:30AM but not around during this...-____-


----------



## nick1689 (May 7, 2008)

Manga spoiler in tags (well Im assuming so I didnt look), not allowed to do that right?:
[Post]


----------



## Naruko (May 7, 2008)

^^Not allowed to look? Of course you are 

Seriously tho, no, not even in tags are those things allowed - Tax got it, but thanks for the link .


----------



## Even (May 8, 2008)

spoilers ahoy
requests


----------



## Naruko (May 8, 2008)

I didn't quite follow the logic/grammar/anything of that post, but it does say 'if you read the manga...' etc. Deleted it


----------



## nick1689 (May 9, 2008)

Bunchuu feats : No one cares what you know buddy...


----------



## Deamiel (May 9, 2008)

Small spoiler.

Thomas the Tank Engine meeting Cthulhu


----------



## Naruko (May 10, 2008)

Got nick's - someone got Deamiels already , looks like (it probably got reported).

Keep it up and thanks guys!


----------



## Even (May 13, 2008)

Woman Pregnant with 18th Child

isn't this like practically begging for spoilers, plus obvious hinting in the thread title?


----------



## nick1689 (May 15, 2008)

I was looking forward to see this person fight.. But whatever, spoiled now:
best. post. evar


----------



## Even (May 15, 2008)

that's honestly not too much of a spoiler...


----------



## nick1689 (May 15, 2008)

Yeh, but it just pissed me off I guess, Im really interested in what Sai has to offer. Ah well.


----------



## Even (May 18, 2008)

exia
spoilers ahoy


----------



## Naruko (May 18, 2008)

Deleted it


----------



## Even (May 20, 2008)

more spoilers 
 can use suitons


----------



## Taxman (May 20, 2008)

bleh...name spoilers....but a pretty stupid post that is off topic anyway


----------



## neshru (May 22, 2008)

some heavy spoilers here:
It's not the real ability of Szayel's release.

...and some even worse spoilers here:
It's not the real ability of Szayel's release.

ban this guy please


----------



## ninjuichi (May 22, 2008)

I'm wondering if I can publicly display my sig or if it would be considered a spoiler. I understand that it's from the latest Naruto episode and that people who a) only watch the dub or b) only read the manga may not want to see it, but it is filler and that's usually approached differently here.

It was unspoilered earlier but after thinking about it I figured it would be better to spoiler it, but if I don't have to I won't.


----------



## Taxman (May 22, 2008)

^keep it in tags until the sub comes out and people in KTV get to see it.

However, If you post in the english dub section as well, you must keep it spoilered even though it's filler.


----------



## Petzie (May 23, 2008)

Eustace "Captain" Kid

Mentioned H & K.
And something else, I think.



Eustace "Captain" Kid
Quoted it.


----------



## Taxman (May 23, 2008)

oh for fucks sake


----------



## Even (May 24, 2008)

-Click for Strategy-


----------



## Nayrael (May 24, 2008)

And before you attack me for quoting, I edited the quote by puting K besides... you know whom!

EDIT: Since the quoted message is gona be deleted, I deleted mine as well.


----------



## Taxman (May 24, 2008)

this is really starting to piss me off...


----------



## Even (May 25, 2008)

Thread
name spoiler... Dunno what you think about this one.... It's revealing the name of the 1st Hokage.....


----------



## Naruko (May 25, 2008)

Fixed it. I don't like name spoilers and it's not liek we don't understand 'Shodai' or who it refers to


----------



## Taxman (May 26, 2008)

I'd prefer you stop using this thread for reporting necrobumping....I'm going to start deleting your posts when you do so since this thread is just for spoilers because that is more important to us.  Use the report button for necrobumping.


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (May 30, 2008)

From the "Fuck this filler arc" thread.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruuby said:


> what's the point of the fillers. i admit the last couple episodes weren't bad but i want to see Naruto FRS kakuzu asap.







*Spoiler*: __ 





XEro SenninX said:


> The chic who licks Naruto's face = Kukuzu rip off.  *They rip off Kukuzu's ability to use multiple elements and try to make them more impressive by utilizing a greater number of elements.*  That thing she does to Naruto where she paralyzes him makes no sense.  Also, the thing she does after Naruto cuts her hair and she fades into dust/dirt was a complete rip off of Orochimaru.


----------



## Taxman (May 30, 2008)

taken care of...


----------



## Naruko (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been trying to for the last 30min or something - everytime i try to access my PM or any other section I get a 500 error


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2008)

lol, there it is.

Crush's sig. Directly under the Sasuke pic. Spoiler much?


----------



## Naruko (Jun 2, 2008)

It's tagged


----------



## Taxman (Jun 2, 2008)

you sent crush a note right?


----------



## Naruko (Jun 2, 2008)

wtf - ok...trying this again - i've been trying to Pm Crush! for 30min now but i get a 500 error everytime I try to navigate anywhere else.

And this is my second time trying to post this message 

HA! Finally I got thru. Yes , a msg was sent as well..albeit later than I would've liked, but what're gonna do?


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2008)

lol, there it is.
sousou_stuvs_7 sig. Holy crap. Doesnt take a genious to figure out what that means :S


----------



## Naruko (Jun 2, 2008)

Trying....to.....fix....it.....effing......server....issues.....argh 

PM'd him...now trying to tag it 

Ok now it's tagged.


*sigh* server


----------



## Falco-san (Jun 2, 2008)

Chapter 400
Lord uchiha's avatar. Maybe a bit unclear but still.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 2, 2008)

Avatar is really unclear - too small/poor resolution, and could just be fan art. 

Thanks for the linkage tho


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jun 5, 2008)

Again, from the "Fuck this filler arc" thread.


*Spoiler*: __ 





OverLord of Chaos said:


> None of those things annoy me, actually. *Sai and Sakura having trouble against the spider is similar to Kakuzu losing to Naruto in the manga*...


----------



## Godot (Jun 7, 2008)

wow gold
wow gold

Spoilerz


----------



## Taxman (Jun 7, 2008)

^first post was spoilers about the next arc mixed with some bleh fanfiction

second post is pure fanfiction...no spoilers in that one


----------



## Godot (Jun 8, 2008)

Taxman said:


> ^first post was spoilers about the next arc mixed with some bleh fanfiction
> 
> second post is pure fanfiction...no spoilers in that one



sorry, posts were deleted before you got there, so they redirected to the next person's posts


----------



## Taxman (Jun 8, 2008)

^that's not how it works =P

if a post is deleted before I get there, it'll take me to post but tell me that it's already been deleted.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 14, 2008)

here

Spoiler


----------



## geG (Jun 19, 2008)

Most people probably won't understand what he's talking about (I'm not even sure if I do) but still: ballstickzgetlaidirl


----------



## Even (Jun 22, 2008)

Kuya

not sure about this one, but, better safe than sorry


----------



## YoYo (Jun 29, 2008)

Uber Jiraiya Spoiler in his Sig


----------



## Naruko (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks, got it.


----------



## Even (Jul 2, 2008)

TJNR
sig is a bit spoilerific...


----------



## Taxman (Jul 2, 2008)

tagged......


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2008)

Last part of his post is a spoiler: Okay                           .

And quoted here: Okay                           .


----------



## Taxman (Jul 8, 2008)

^taken care of....-____-


----------



## neshru (Jul 9, 2008)

perma ban this guy pls
The snake never left the swamp.


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

Which technique??


----------



## Taxman (Jul 11, 2008)

you know what's irritating?

that's the third time that technique has been mentioned in less than 24 hours


----------



## Naruko (Jul 11, 2008)

Even said:


> Muk's OP
> Which technique??



Tax cannot say or his head will explode. And it would be a spoiler. But it's a spoiler of a technique


----------



## Asriel (Jul 11, 2008)

Muk's OP
Spoiler is spoiler 



			
				Naruko said:
			
		

> Tax cannot say or his head will explode. And it would be a spoiler. But it's a spoiler of a technique


I wanna know . I don't suppose you could PM us the technique, could you?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 11, 2008)

you could always read the manga


----------



## Asriel (Jul 11, 2008)

I do, I do... Who said I didn't ? Even gave me the answer anyways through PM, so it's all taken care of 

I'm not gonna waste anymore space, in case someone else reports a spoiler, sorry.


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

Link removed
kinda spoilerish, don't you think?? Besides, that thread is kinda begging for spoilers... Could've been an interesting thread, indeed, but it's most likely gonna be a spoiler magnet... Maybe HoU would be a better place?

edit: Link removed

This guy's on a roll tonight


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 12, 2008)

this basically reveals pain's technique
(take the entire thread into context and you'll see how this specific can make you conclude things without being said)

Yamata no Orochi

this reveals elemental use that we didn't know by certain shinobi. most specifically, asuma

Yamata no Orochi

avatar reveals sasuke's new eyes. that's not just how someone looks. that's a new technique he gets that will be spoiled if you see that avatar

Yamata no Orochi

 Fixed, fixed and fixed


----------



## Even (Jul 12, 2008)

Zetsu in acrylic
Who were we talking about??


----------



## Asriel (Jul 14, 2008)

Who uses the Rasengan? Do we know this yet?
Link removed


----------



## Taxman (Jul 14, 2008)

......


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi I am new Last part of the post is pretty much a spoiler 

looks like they fixed it themselves - thanks tho Geg


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2008)

redirect loop on the forums..
 Someone got that one already - guy was banned (good) - thanks Even


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2008)

newworka1
talking about some events we haven't heard of yet... Minor spoiler, really, but still...


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 24, 2008)

Hurry, please.

Link removed


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Jul 24, 2008)

Spoilerish.

WBC Sign Video Main Page


----------



## SLEDGE (Jul 26, 2008)

[Profile]

Talk's about stuff that hasnt been revealed to the anime only ppl.


Regarding Kakashi gaiden... Minor spoiler, but still -_-


----------



## Asriel (Aug 1, 2008)

I smell spoiler here: Link removed

Wort Wort Wort!!


----------



## Catterix (Aug 4, 2008)

Link

That entire thread is spoilerish for any anime watcher with more than half a brain.


----------



## James_L (Aug 9, 2008)

underwater sex

A few spoiler posts in there


----------



## Taxman (Aug 9, 2008)

all of those are fake and it's a joke thread


----------



## TS_Basilisk (Aug 11, 2008)

Link removed

Major plot spoiler concerning next arc.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not reporting a spoiler, but I have indirectly read so many spoilers just passing by to get to KonohaTV. Since thread titles appear in the main forum, you can't get around all of the spoilers from the Library section unless you are directly linked to Konoha TV.

I read so many spoilers indirectly just passing by. Actually that's the reason that I started keeping up with recent events in the manga (since about 25 chapters ago). I already had so many things spoiled for me, that I figured I might as well.
I don't think anything can be done about that, I just figured I'd mention it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 11, 2008)

^you can request to be section banned from the library which allows you not to see those threads on the front page.

There's the thread in the academy registration saying as much and there is a post in the spoiler rules thread in this section saying as much.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Aug 11, 2008)

Weird, I had no idea.
Guess it's too late for that though


----------



## Catterix (Aug 12, 2008)

Chill Bro

Last post there (I don't know how to link posts :S) talks about future events. Spoilers.


----------



## Even (Aug 12, 2008)

kely0
the post Catterix was talking about


----------



## Taxman (Aug 12, 2008)

taken care of

@catterix:  right click the post number in the upper right hand corner of each post and choose "copy link location"

if you don't have that option, then click the number and it'll open up a new window/tab with just the post and then copy the link that isn't the address bar.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 15, 2008)

Link removed
....giant manga panels in sig..... WTF...


----------



## Even (Aug 16, 2008)

Link removed
Spoilers about Kakuzu...


----------



## DarkDevice (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone like Young Asuma's character design?
practically the whole thread...


----------



## Undead (Aug 17, 2008)

DarkDevice said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMBE6BZD
> practically the whole thread...



Dude, I put all the spoilers in spoiler tags along with a warning. No reason to delete it now.


----------



## LuCas (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMBE6BZD
iamj's post. I've found out 3 things from that post that is going to be shown in the future now in the anime


----------



## Undead (Aug 17, 2008)

Alright, I just realized I'm not allowed to have them in this forum period. Have my thread deleted please.


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2008)

LuCas said:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7N57U8RB
> iamj's post. I've found out 3 things from that post that is going to be shown in the future now in the anime



Wrong. You're ASSUMING what's going to happen. You guessed in the thread what was going to happen, blaming my posts.

But, every guess you had was wrong. So... yeah. Theres a reason I put things in spoiler tags


----------



## Naruko (Aug 17, 2008)

@iamj - I read the manga and watch the anime and I read your tags. If you say something that hasn't been seen in the anime, it's a spoiler, period. If you say someone has a fight, or whatever, and it's not been viewed, it's a spoiler. There are things that can be guessed at, but what you had in your tag was a statement of fact. Just because you didn't name names on opponents doesn't make it less of a spoiler 

@iAsuma - because I believe you weren't trying to maliciously spoil, you were not banned. I erred on the side of leniency (spoilers are usually 1 day ban to start, period), with warnings in case people just got lured into the safety of tags.

@ everyone - Remember on the main page , under this sections description it says No Manga Spoilers, Period. That's what it means. If it hasn't been seen or heard in the anime yet, don't talk about it (here). Go to the Konoha Library - it's a bloody ffa in there on what you can discuss for the most part 

In the meantime, keep posting and I can't wait to see 72 !


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

obviously people just DON'T READ THE RULES because TAGS AREN'T ALLOWED IN THIS SECTION.


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2008)

Maybe that rule is bullshit? Maybe noone reads the rules? Do you read the rules for every forum you join or read? I highly doubt it.

ITS WHAT FUCKING SPOILER TAGS ARE FOR! ITS A FUCKING WARNING "DONT READ!"

I double spoiler tagged my discussion. If someone is ignorant enough to keep reading, maybe they should just read the manga,a dn quit blaming others for their retardedness


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

iamj said:


> Maybe that rule is bullshit? Maybe noone reads the rules? *Do you read the rules for every forum you join or read*? I highly doubt it.



actually, I do...so I don't find myself in a position to get banned.

The rule isn't bullshit since we want to make sure that there isn't even the temptation to spoil or be spoiled.  Did you know that if you have a spoiler tag in your first post, and if anyone hovers over the thread in the main subforum that it shows what's in the tag?  

Also, these rules are _easy_ to follow...




> ITS WHAT FUCKING SPOILER TAGS ARE FOR! ITS A FUCKING WARNING "DONT READ!"



here...let me redirect you to the point I made in that thread of yours I trashed:



> And before anyone asks "then what the hell are tags for?"...they are for the _rest _of the forum...like...HofU...the plaza...fanclubs...everywhere else where spoiler tags are expected to be used when discussing spoiler material.



No spoilers PERIOD...even in tags.  Tags are meant for every other section...I suggest you read the announcements about our forum rules before you find yourself banned.

Tags are also meant to keep big images in that stretch the page and various other uses.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 17, 2008)

I've been browsing the KTV and I've seen dozens of people with huge manga spoilers of Akatsuki characters, techniques, and information in their sigs. Is there a rule against having those types of sigs if you're gonna post in the anime or dub section? I read the manga and all, but I know I would be pissed if I didn't and I saw a picture of a RIP picture or a manga panel of a character's death, or the pictures of the akastuki that haven't been revealed yet


----------



## Grape (Aug 17, 2008)

I could just make a thread with every major plot point, death and what have you.

Yes, I did know that, that's why I never use them in OP.

No, not everyone reads a forums rules. I highly doubt you did.

Putting yourself in a position to be banned, has little to do with the rules, and more to do with how you treat people. 

So instead of editing a few posts, you thought it best to just delete the entire thread? Smart. You sir, win the intranets.

And I agree with the person above me. People have spoiler sigs everywhere, and we cant put a spoiler in a spoiler tag? get over it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I've been browsing the KTV and I've seen dozens of people with huge manga spoilers of Akatsuki characters, techniques, and information in their sigs. Is there a rule against having those types of sigs if you're gonna post in the anime or dub section? I read the manga and all, but I know I would be pissed if I didn't and I saw a picture of a RIP picture or a manga panel of a character's death, or the pictures of the akastuki that haven't been revealed yet



If you see a spoiler set here in KTV, you need to report it.  We don't catch everything.  That's why this thread is here.

Techniques and plot important sigs like fights, deaths, etc are always removed when we find them.

Character appearances is up to mod discretion.  



iamj said:


> I could just make a thread with every major plot point, death and what have you.



sure you can...just not in here.  Everywhere else is fine...as long as you remember to use spoiler tags 



> Yes, I did know that, that's why I never use them in OP.


well that's good


> No, not everyone reads a forums rules. I highly doubt you did.


I know that not everyone reads the forum rules.  They usually do once they get warned though...why are you putting up so much of a stink for that now?  You broke one of the rules of this section and you were warned/infracted because of it and now you're complaining about it?

And I _did _read the rules before I even registered onto this forum...but of course I can't prove that to you...so meh...believe what you will.


> Putting yourself in a position to be banned, has little to do with the rules, and more to do with how you treat people.


There are rules and there is etiquette.  They do work hand in hand with each other.  Based on how you treat people can get you banned...and the rules display how to treat people w/out ever being in a position to be banned.

Spoiling in this section ruins the plot surprises for anime-only people.  Spoiler tags tempt a lot of members, and we want to remove any form of blame between those that say "they tempted me" and the ones that say "it was tagged, it was their damn fault."  Using the tags on a first offense does show us that you thought about the users here, but it gets you warned to not even tempt people...if you didn't use tags...you'd most likely get banned because this section is zero tolerance towards spoilers.



> So instead of editing a few posts, you thought it best to just delete the entire thread? Smart. You sir, win the intranets.


Your thread was on thin ice.  It had great potential for spoilers to be posted, but I allowed it until I started seeing a bunch of "I didn't like the ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*[/**spoiler]  You also really limited the discussion to go on in the thread.  What are the anime-only people supposed to say?  "Really?"..."nice...looking forward to it"...everyone else was saying what they liked/hated about it while mentioning spoilers.  

I guess instead of trashing it...I could have moved it to HofU...*shrugs*


> And I agree with the person above me. People have spoiler sigs everywhere, and we cant put a spoiler in a spoiler tag? get over it.


But people who post in KTV aren't allowed to have spoilers in their sigs and we do edit sigs because they do spoil...

And you can put a spoiler in a spoiler tag...just not in this section.  If you want to discuss upcoming information in the anime, go to the house of uzumaki.  It just sounds like you need to get over the fact that you were warned and that maybe KTV isn't the section for you if you're going to keep pressing on this issue.


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2008)

873
Thread title says it all


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

^thanks Even...I moved it to HofU


----------



## Even (Aug 17, 2008)

Computer and lighting
more spoilers


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

^taken care of


----------



## Vanity (Aug 17, 2008)

Quick, someone get rid of this Deidara spoiler:

zealot

It's a HUGE spoiler.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

handled....


----------



## LuCas (Aug 17, 2008)

Taxman said:


> Your thread was on thin ice.  It had great potential for spoilers to be posted, but I allowed it until I started seeing a bunch of "I didn't like the ending
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





This explains it all right here lol. This is why I hardly go into threads like those. There is a hidan/kakuzu discussion thread and I don't even dare to go in there, since there wasn't even much but like 10-15 seconds of hidan/kakuzu scene time  in the latest episode, what is there to talk about besides things not yet shown in the anime anyways. 161 posts of discussion hmmm im not so sure about that. If they did manage to have good discussions im glad for that, I might go check it out because it doesn't seem like anything's been dealt with that thread yet.

iamj I hope you learn what you did and not do it again unless the rules change... and thanks for the neg-rep just because I reported your post and you got mad, real mature real mature


----------



## Taxman (Aug 17, 2008)

^the majority of posts in the H&K thread has mainly been:  "omg they're here!", "finally back in canon", and mainly opinions on their voices and how they look.

I'll give it a quick read to see if there's anything really blatant going on.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 18, 2008)

Got 'em, thanks dubai


----------



## dubai909 (Aug 18, 2008)

names
Pre Sasuke


----------



## Undead (Aug 18, 2008)

Duba, you have a sharp eye. Kudos to you.


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2008)

TheStrategist
spoilers... minor, but spoilers anyhow...


----------



## LuCas (Aug 20, 2008)

Thx even i was gonna open that tag yesterday cause I was nosy and I did and i read the first word shikamaru; lol scary


----------



## Naruko (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks, Even - got it


----------



## LuCas (Aug 21, 2008)

Mods ban this guy:

(dont click, anime only watchers, im serious)

*Spoiler*: __ 



don't quote spoilers pls - original link saved in staff section




I only read the first line and luckily I already knew about it from my friends lol. He needs a perm IP ban
He was trying to spoil me on purpose (I even read his rep on my user CP and he put spoilers in the commments, on post #404 in this thread)


----------



## Naruko (Aug 21, 2008)

Appears to be the dupe of someone that just recently posted in this thread. oO

Banning dupe permanently and getting a section ban of the offenders primary acct. If you hear anything else from this person (under any acct guise), let any of us know immediately , please


----------



## LuCas (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you. I think I know who his primary acct is (the guy who recently argued with taxman and me), probably him.   Im glad whoever it is hes banned


----------



## Naruko (Aug 22, 2008)

Just the dupe is banned...the main is section banned. So if you hear anything else, let me/us know


----------



## Nekki (Aug 23, 2008)

Badass Beyond Belief ~The Demon Sky Pirate Vegeta FC

First post and already this  guess it's a second acct


----------



## LuCas (Aug 23, 2008)

If its the same guy... then maybe naruko should IP ban him if he's just gonna keep making accts every single day and spoil like that?

If u think about it, naruko "section" banned the primary acct so the original acct that he goes on can't enter this board anymore, & now all of a sudden just right after he got banned theres just magically new accts spoiling in this very section right after? lol


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2008)

Nekki said:


> [/url]
> Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lovewitches, Esponer, Jetstorm, Haruka, FitzChivalry, Hexa, halfhearted, troublesum-chan, Iria, Spy_Smasher, Naruko, Hiroshi, Dream Brother, destroy_musick, Green Lantern, MechaTC, forkshy, JediJaina, Toby_Christ, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, Distracted, Reznor, murasex, ezxx
> 
> Posted by:


----------



## Naruko (Aug 24, 2008)

He's just guessing. Naruto's sig move is rasengan and he's got wind nature that he's trying to train. It's not unreasonable for a fan to wish to see the two things combined. 

It's not the same guy as before, no worries.

If you see anything else suspicious, let me know


----------



## Nekki (Aug 24, 2008)

well seeing a first post being that was suspicious D: but you guys might be right


----------



## Asriel (Aug 26, 2008)

Who are these people of which you speak! 

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lovewitches, Esponer, Jetstorm, Haruka, FitzChivalry, Hexa, halfhearted, troublesum-chan, Iria, Spy_Smasher, Naruko, Hiroshi, Dream Brother, destroy_musick, Green Lantern, MechaTC, forkshy, JediJaina, Toby_Christ, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, Distracted, Reznor, murasex

Posted by:


----------



## Hellion (Aug 28, 2008)

This is spoilerish


----------



## Naruko (Aug 28, 2008)

^^Yeah, that's sort of a big ass spoiler >< Deleted.


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

spoilers ahoy
Whats the meaning of life?


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

Imperiex vs Eternity
Decide for yourselves on this one...


----------



## Naruko (Aug 30, 2008)

Tax stealthed the first one, I got the second one. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Even (Aug 30, 2008)

talking about future events 
blocko

quoting previous spoiler
blocko


----------



## geG (Aug 30, 2008)

Another quote here Itachi DID underestimate the weather


----------



## Naruko (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## gekko_mang (Sep 1, 2008)

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna Laverne, Esponer, Jetstorm, Haruka, FitzChivalry, Robotkiller, Hexa, halfhearted, troublesum-chan, Iria, Spy_Smasher, Naruko, Dirty Harry, Hiroshi, Dream Brother, destroy_musick, Green Lantern, MechaTC, forkshy, JediJaina, Toby_Christ, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, Distracted, Reznor, murasex

Posted by: Cardboard Tube Knight 

For some reason a mod decided to move this thread to the Anime section (although it's about the anime, it's a thread aimed at manga readers), which isn't a big deal in itself, but he moved it after a pretty big manga spoiler was posted in it:


Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna Laverne, Esponer, Jetstorm, Haruka, FitzChivalry, Robotkiller, Hexa, halfhearted, troublesum-chan, Iria, Spy_Smasher, Naruko, Dirty Harry, Hiroshi, Dream Brother, destroy_musick, Green Lantern, MechaTC, forkshy, JediJaina, Toby_Christ, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, Distracted, Reznor, murasex

Posted by:


----------



## Nekki (Sep 3, 2008)

New data book? (DATABOOK SPOILERS) -> Sig

New data book? (DATABOOK SPOILERS) ->


----------



## Naruko (Sep 3, 2008)

@The HoU spoiler -can't touch that one, sorry - just needs to be tagged but I can't do it. Use the report function or PM a mod for that section if you see something like that again 

Tax got one of the others ones , and I did too. Thanks


----------



## Taxman (Sep 3, 2008)

^I moved that thread to HofU...it was moved from the library to KTV and I moved it to HofU


----------



## Naruko (Sep 3, 2008)

Game, match and set!

(That's the right section for it though, ultimately).


----------



## Even (Sep 4, 2008)

Pixel Mickey
who and who fighting who??


----------



## Naruko (Sep 4, 2008)

No one is fighting anyone 

*grumblespoilerposters*


----------



## iander (Sep 5, 2008)

Obvious hypocrisy

People who post that kinda stuff should be banned


----------



## Hellion (Sep 5, 2008)

usual place

Do name spoilers count?


----------



## Naruko (Sep 5, 2008)

^I believe Tax is more lax about those. Following suit, if the entity has been glimpsed in the anime (say in credits) I let it slide, but that one has not so I removed the name.


----------



## BeNicePlz (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't know if this has been discussed before but why is it okay for ppl to post spoilers in their sigs? For example...manga screenshots of what happens later in the anime. It's basically just the same as people saying it.


----------



## Naruko (Sep 6, 2008)

It's not ok and should be reported as well. The section rules very clearly state "no spoilers, not even in tags."

If the reported post comes from someone that never really posts in here (and if its a one liner, as many are), I just delete the post. If they're an occasional or more frequent poster or they have made a thread or post of substance, we will edit and tag it and tell them if they wish to post in KTV they need to hide it.

Short version: if you see a spoiler avy or sig in here, tell us here, PM, or best (fastest response) Report it. We'll hide it asap to save people from being spoiled


----------



## iander (Sep 6, 2008)

A BATTLE HERE

Bad spoilers


----------



## Naruko (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## LuCas (Sep 7, 2008)

Btw how do I remove this guy's rep comment in my user CP? I still haven't read the spoilers in the comment yet (except the first line which I already knew about it) rofl, but I might accidentally read the rest in the future so I needa remove it now.
Thanks


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2008)

You have three options:
1) request a smod/admin remove the comment

2) delete the post that was repped

3) put the user who gave you the rep on ignore


----------



## LuCas (Sep 7, 2008)

oo Alright thanks.


----------



## Even (Sep 8, 2008)

MadaraIshImmortal

isn't this sig a bit spoilerific?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 8, 2008)

tagged.....


----------



## Undead (Sep 8, 2008)

Good job Taxman!


----------



## iander (Sep 10, 2008)

Grrr someone neg repped me for posting their spoiler here


----------



## LuCas (Sep 10, 2008)

iander said:


> Grrr someone neg repped me for posting their spoiler here



Its ok, we have a lot of immature people like that. Such as that guy iamj when I posted his over 9000% spoiler and he got mad lol 
I don't know why they neg rep for that, I don't see how that scares me into posting their spoiler again if they do it again lol, or how it makes things better. 

You do something bad/wrong/whatever and you should understand that, not deny it and be even more of an idiot 
I don't think I ever neg-repped anyone before for any stupid reason like this. (Or actually I have never neg-repped at all). Usually people would neg-rep me if I get into an argument with them and thats a true immature act lol. I actually have fun when I get into an argument lol.
Anyways, put that guy on your ignore list and his neg-rep will be gone, tada!

Keep reporting spoilers, it's good for you  haha


----------



## Nekki (Sep 15, 2008)

wtf Cochise


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2008)

It's in a spoiler tag, but it hasn't happened yet. Some would call it a spoiler, some would look at ti like Kakashi Gaiden, something that was skipped and hasn't been animated yet:
How Bleach Scenes SHOULD HAVE Transpired:


----------



## Naruko (Sep 25, 2008)

^^^Hasn't happened yet and still may/probably will be shown. Anime is looser with its event-timelines than the manga. Removed the info's for now with a message to the same effect. Thanks


----------



## Grimmie (Sep 27, 2008)

^ Was just about to post that.

That thread is getting heavily bombarded by spoilers.

Also Link removed


----------



## LuCas (Sep 27, 2008)

Is there a particular punishment to posting spoilers besides getting their post deleted? There needs to be some type of consequence for posting those. I really do think these people are aware of the rules they just post spoilers because they *know* nothing will happen besides getting post deleted -________- 1 week suspension for 1st warning and then 2 month ban 2nd, perm ban 3rd? and if so, there should also be like a "record" in their profile for how many times they've been warned and the reason why and such. This will definately make these spoilers cut down by a lot.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2008)

LuCas said:


> Is there a particular punishment to posting spoilers besides getting their post deleted? There needs to be some type of consequence for posting those. I really do think these people are aware of the rules they just post spoilers because they *know* nothing will happen besides getting post deleted -________- 1 week suspension for 1st warning and then 2 month ban 2nd, perm ban 3rd? and if so, there should also be like a "record" in their profile for how many times they've been warned and the reason why and such. This will definately make these spoilers cut down by a lot.



Hmm...what if they tagged it? I know that you aren't suppose to tag in here but if they do tag, it might show that they just didn't know the rules instead of trying to spoil on purpose. I tagged once and my post was deleted because I didn't know the rules here. I have never spoiled anything since though, either with or without tags.

Usually if someone tags the spoiler it means that they simply didn't know that you can't even use tags here.


----------



## Even (Sep 27, 2008)

well, then it's their fault for not reading the rules....


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2008)

read the rules guys...it's easily stated there.

First offense for non-spoiler tagged spoilers is generally a one to three day ban.  If you spoiler tagged, your post is deleted and you are warned.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 27, 2008)

btw, that particular thread has all of those deleted posts at the beginning because the thread was originally in the library.  We aren't going to ban people for spoilers when the thread was originally in the library in which their posts were acceptable.  It's up to the library mods/smods to delete the posts before moving it here.  The posts after Kribaby's announcement are after it was moved to KTV.  Looks like there have been two spoilers since that announcement *goes to delete and ban*


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope my post even with the spoiler tags I avoided spoiling, just added some hints that no one can understand other than manga readers... ^^


----------



## LuCas (Oct 3, 2008)

edit: Nvm too lazy. I shouldn't be rubbing it in haha not my thing


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 3, 2008)

Well...Obviously Itachi have an impact on the story since he is the brother of sasuke which was revealed in Naruto Part 1...That's all I meant!

And Naruto training is not pointless...But in my opinion is not worth it, since he didn't get much screen time...Something impossible for you to understand!


----------



## LuCas (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah its cool  I already took out my post I shouldn't be butting in haha. Thx for responding maturely though with no temper unlike some sad ppl that neg rep for reporting them.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 3, 2008)

It's okay...I might be wrong myself...Hehe...


----------



## JH24 (Oct 4, 2008)

Neji would beat Team Hawk


----------



## Nekki (Oct 4, 2008)

kill the guy seriously


----------



## Camille (Oct 4, 2008)

One has to wonder if these people are secretly illiterate


----------



## Even (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe go for super regeneration ability that he is capable of getting? 

spoiler avatar and sig regarding this particular arc....


----------



## Miracle Sun (Oct 14, 2008)

CaptainPirate2

sig contains lots of spoilers.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 14, 2008)

^^Tagged w/note, thanks


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

details not yet known...
Team Gai...


----------



## Naruko (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks like he edited his own post about 15min after this, so knock on wood


----------



## iander (Oct 16, 2008)

Educating the masses Part 2

a couple of spoilers there

Lockman got it


----------



## Nekki (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a mod first neg rep

God it's getting out of control, names, eyes, even fight plot moments for the future D:


----------



## Taxman (Oct 17, 2008)

just to tell you guys, I'm going to start allowing the AL's name to be said sometime this week because they actually have his name listed on ANN with his voice actor.


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2008)

"it's like his eyes see through everything"

Not the name, the second sentence.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 18, 2008)

fuuuuuuck....he should know better


----------



## adam5aby (Oct 18, 2008)

freakin A


just got spoiled

MarkosSadren

im never visiting these forums again!


----------



## moonwalkerwiz (Oct 20, 2008)

Ban the noob.

It wasn't just Susano-o, you Sasutards.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 26, 2008)

ya know...I don't quite know what to do with that at this point.

It's only a name...and I've let DD have his colored sig with that character's name in it.

I'll leave this up to Naruko.


----------



## Even (Oct 26, 2008)

then here's another one for Naruko then...
Sasuke vs Ichigo(speed equal)

 Well, technically it's off topic so I'll go with that for removal  (problem solved, ne?


----------



## Nekki (Oct 26, 2008)

Palin is on a roll.


:S


----------



## Naruko (Oct 26, 2008)

^^Edited a couple key words. Thanks


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Oct 28, 2008)

does this count as a spoiler sig? Since that scene hasn't happened yet in the anime?


----------



## dubai909 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Will find link in a second.*

and

*Will find link in a second.*


----------



## dubai909 (Oct 29, 2008)

KeSh


----------



## Taxman (Oct 29, 2008)

meh...name spoiler...up to Naruko on that...I think it's fine in the tag.


----------



## Even (Oct 29, 2008)

wouldn't it count as spam, though?


----------



## Naruko (Oct 29, 2008)

Tax isn't hung up on name spoilers so I'm not either, unless we get to a name that somehow reveals something reaaaaally important or key (a name that reveals a relationship or speciall ability or something). The names I'm seeing here are fairly...innocuous...could be anyone or anything...the k* b* one is pure nonsense to a watcher that doesn't know better....I'd see it and go "wtf, a giant bee? like a Bee-Mizuki? whassit?" As for the sig, it's Kishi art but it's not revealing anything new - no new characters, clothes, designs, skills or jutsu's...the title is self chosen by the sig maker (and is in-character for Naruto) so I just view it as a generic fan-sig. If anyone is feeling at all spoiled by it, let us know. It's your section too,you know what limits youdo and don't like. I try to look at everything as if I'd never heard of the manga and how would I react to names I don't know (in my case to forget about them til I hear them in the anime, probably). 

Just let us know what your tolerances on it are, too, guys


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Oct 30, 2008)

i won't worry about the sig if you don't think it's a big deal, only new thing it reveals is kakashi wearing his black outfit, but i suppose if you've never seen the arc you wouldn't really notice or care, since in that frame you wouldn't even know who naruto's talking to, thanks for clearing that up naruko ^^


----------



## Naruko (Oct 30, 2008)

^^It's not a new outfit, it's the same one he always wears, just with his jacket off atm  The reason I'm not hung up about it is because fanarts have characters in all kinds of outfits and this one is pretty non-descript - it's just his pants and shirt


----------



## LuCas (Oct 30, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Tax isn't hung up on name spoilers so I'm not either, unless we get to a name that somehow reveals something reaaaaally important or key (a name that reveals a relationship or speciall ability or something). The names I'm seeing here are fairly...innocuous...could be anyone or anything...the k* b* one is pure nonsense to a watcher that doesn't know better....I'd see it and go "wtf, a giant bee? like a Bee-Mizuki? whassit?" As for the sig, it's Kishi art but it's not revealing anything new - no new characters, clothes, designs, skills or jutsu's...the title is self chosen by the sig maker (and is in-character for Naruto) so I just view it as a generic fan-sig. If anyone is feeling at all spoiled by it, let us know. It's your section too,you know what limits youdo and don't like. I try to look at everything as if I'd never heard of the manga and how would I react to names I don't know (in my case to forget about them til I hear them in the anime, probably).
> 
> Just let us know what your tolerances on it are, too, guys



Well thanks for allowing us to have a say to your rule. Here's what I gotta say  (with some evidence. No sources but you just have to believe me that when I mention something here is the truth.)

Names have always been spoilers to me. It's another way of saying "there will be a new character soon" just in a less rude way but it's still a spoiler. As an anime only watcher when you hear about a new name you've never heard before, there's lots of predictions you can make from that and its not fun at all. What's worse is hearing a new name, and then out of coincidence seeing a new character in someone's sig. We *immediately* predict that that new character is the new name that was spoiled to us. New name and new character in a sig both revealed at the same time? what a coincidence oO thats gotta be him lol.

We want to be surprised just as manga readers do when they come to the point of finding out a new name ;/ its not fun knowing a new name beforehand and then going to that point in the anime when the name is revealed and be like "oh, cool. already knew your name. next plz"

Well just letting you know.. hope you will remove those names from now on. I just found out that there is more anime only watchers here than I expected (just spotted about 3 of them this week with less than 30 posts with the join date of around 2005.. ;/ how sad lol). But as an anime only watcher, I know these guys hardly post because there is spoilers (names count). I still post because I have ways of avoiding spoilers (removing sigs; and i have a way of reading posts so that I can tell there is a spoiler coming soon). Please, just remove them. A manga reader and an anime only watcher are like different species. They don't understand how they feel when watching the anime but thats why I appreciate you going "please notify us if anything bothers you".

Thank you =)


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 30, 2008)

LuCas said:


> Well thanks for allowing us to have a say to your rule. Here's what I gotta say  (with some evidence. No sources but you just have to believe me that when I mention something here is the truth.)
> 
> Names have always been spoilers to me. It's another way of saying "there will be a new character soon" just in a less rude way but it's still a spoiler. As an anime only watcher when you hear about a new name you've never heard before, there's lots of predictions you can make from that and its not fun at all. What's worse is hearing a new name, and then out of coincidence seeing a new character in someone's sig. We *immediately* predict that that new character is the new name that was spoiled to us. New name and new character in a sig both revealed at the same time? what a coincidence oO thats gotta be him lol.
> 
> ...



Well, it's spoiler tagged, what else do you want, it's your fault, if you happen to open the tag.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 30, 2008)

of course the issue is that it's even listed in the description...





> No manga spoilers - NOT EVEN IN TAGS - period.


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 31, 2008)

What's the use of spoiler tags then?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 31, 2008)

for all of the other sections when it comes to spoiler materials...

They're also great for keeping large images from stretching pages.

Each section has their own set of spoiler rules...you should read the announcements.  KTV and the dub sections are the only ones which spoiler tags aren't even allowed.  Spoiler tags are to be used in House of Uzumaki, the fanclubs, plaza, gaming department, Konoha Theater and basically anywhere else where you mention a spoiler.


----------



## Even (Oct 31, 2008)

Boy shocked after man powers up campaign sign
baaaad spoiler!!!


----------



## Nekki (Oct 31, 2008)

Boy shocked after man powers up campaign sign

shoot the bastard down!

edit: lol dammit Even, i still want credit for this!


----------



## irRonnie (Nov 1, 2008)

Kill this one as well:
tsunade's mission purpose?

Quoting:
tsunade's mission purpose?


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 1, 2008)

And another quotation:


----------



## Taxman (Nov 1, 2008)

taken care of...I find it when people quote spoilers just to point out that the person was posting spoilers rather foolish


----------



## insane111 (Nov 2, 2008)

Banner requessst

I don't know if that guys trying to pretend to be an anime only watcher or what, but yeah..


----------



## Taxman (Nov 2, 2008)

I see no evidence that the guy is an avid manga reader.  He's practically only posted in the anime only sections for over three years...he has two posts in the library back in 2005 in an ambiguous thread about Oro's arms.  Skimming through his post history, he doesn't seem to know that many details.

I'd say he was just good at guessing one of those four options (and let's face it, it would be something logical to think of) but he obviously doesn't know the whole story when you look deep enough on those four options.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 4, 2008)

This douche:
What's your FAVORITE BODY MARK? (of all Naruto characters)


----------



## iander (Nov 7, 2008)

Obama policy: "America Serves"

wow just wow


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 7, 2008)

iander said:


> Obama policy: "America Serves"
> 
> wow just wow



For the love of all things beautiful, please, someone tell me he is joking!! Even if it is true...


----------



## Taxman (Nov 7, 2008)

I could PM you what is actually going on...but his comment is mostly false (deletes anyway)


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ohh.. Thanks mate, Im relieved now!


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Nov 13, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden: Episode 84 Rating Thread


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 13, 2008)

Rob` said:


> That



Fuck that fucking cunt. Someone needs to ban him, he's always dropping spoiler bombs...


----------



## Catterix (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm getting sick and tired of Hatifnatten. He knows the rules and regularly drops spoilers.

He's only useful for laughing at when he gets all irate. I can never tell if he's joking or not.


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty much the only reason he posts anymore is to troll anyway.

3 posts that quoted it:
_link_
_link_
_link_


----------



## Taxman (Nov 13, 2008)

oh for fucks sake --_____-

also, this is the only time I'm going to post a spoiler in here and it's for people who believe they were spoiled by Hatif.  If you avoided Hatif's comment, then avoid this spoiler tag.

This is what's actually going on:

*Spoiler*: _super mega manga spoiler in order to refute something_ 





*Spoiler*: _final warning_ 




okay...yes, pain is currently fighting kakashi in the manga. However, Kakashi is not dead...yet.  Kakashi is in a shitty situation and he thinks he's going to die, but a death blow has not been given


----------



## geG (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks taxman. I kind of wanted to explain why it was wrong too but I didn't want to add spoilers onto spoilers lol

You missed one of the spoiler quotes by the way.


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 13, 2008)

Taxman said:


> oh for fucks sake --_____-
> 
> also, this is the only time I'm going to post a spoiler in here and it's for people who believe they were spoiled by Hatif.  If you avoided Hatif's comment, then avoid this spoiler tag.
> 
> ...



Thanks taxman, once again Im relieved. And yeh, my bad about quoting the spoiler


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yay, there's more fuckwits about with the same spoiler:  Will Naruto save Sasuke?

Shit like this should be an automatic ban. Why the fuck do they do it?! Plus there's another spoiler in there on top of the other one we already found out about today. Yay!...

I dont understand, do they think theyre better than everyone else for posting spoilers?? Does it confirm their manhood or something?


----------



## James_L (Nov 15, 2008)

Major spoiler thread

Gai is immune to all type of genjutsu, Tsukiomi too!!!


----------



## nick1689 (Nov 15, 2008)

FFS, this is getting ridiculous; is there like a group of people over in the manga forums who just sit around talking about how theyre going to spoil everything for the anime forum? 

They all need to be hit with the ban stick


----------



## Even (Nov 20, 2008)

Official Is Kakashi dead sticky
spoilers...


----------



## Even (Nov 21, 2008)

Formal Request for Hiroshi to be De-Modded
the dude even says so himself


----------



## koao (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is a hint, it doesn't.
what is this jutsu? I've never heard it before.

[i have, but some ppl might have not]


----------



## bavlondon (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh stop being such a baby I edited the post. And its quite obvious isnt it. He is working on a wind (fuuton) Rasengan technique. Duh.


----------



## Even (Nov 23, 2008)

Sasuke is already "Kage Level"
Sasuke is already "Kage Level"


----------



## Naruko (Nov 23, 2008)

^^Tax got 'em - I've spoken to Ush in Courts and went over the section limitations in detail, hopefully no more of this will be appearing (from him , at least)


----------



## geG (Nov 26, 2008)

Valmung
Valmung

Necroposting + spoilers + quoting the spoilers =


----------



## Taxman (Nov 26, 2008)

*starts banning for quoting spoilers*


----------



## Vanity (Nov 26, 2008)

Someone posted a Deidara spoiler here:

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10


----------



## Naruko (Nov 26, 2008)

Taxman said:


> *starts banning for quoting spoilers*





Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Someone posted a Deidara spoiler here:
> 
> FuckThaUK



I fully endorse that, sir. 

Edited out the Deidara portion and re-educated.


----------



## Even (Nov 27, 2008)

endlesspossibilities

endlesspossibilities
just ban his ass


----------



## Nekki (Nov 27, 2008)

How come this bastard hasn't been shot down yet!

He wrote a whole essay on spoilers D:

Prolly a dupe? endlesspossibilities


----------



## Naruko (Nov 27, 2008)

Posts cleaned up, both got a ban for spoiling. Off to bad starts, eh? As for dupage, who knows. Will just have to keep an eye on them - thanks for the links guys (had a hospital thing yesterday , I ended up spending most of the day sedated and sleepy, sorry).


----------



## Nekki (Nov 27, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Posts cleaned up, both got a ban for spoiling. Off to bad starts, eh? As for dupage, who knows. Will just have to keep an eye on them - thanks for the links guys (had a hospital thing yesterday , I ended up spending most of the day sedated and sleepy, sorry).



Hope you're feeling better today, and hey, it's not like they pay you to do this  (or do they )

Thankyou and no they don't. Sometimes wish they did because the hospital copay was $150.00


----------



## Blastrix (Nov 28, 2008)

Multiple attacks in Mumbai kill at least 80 ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 29, 2008)

pal2002 said:


> Friendlyel
> Cryptic hints...but still does not belong here.


you consider this thread a spoiler? why exacly? ppl know that he will appear again in the manga sooner or later no? what is wrong o.o'?


edit: anyway, i edited the OP the max i could for you, tell me if you think that its still a spoiler :3


----------



## velven (Dec 4, 2008)

Spyderwebbx

ugh...


----------



## Taxman (Dec 4, 2008)

er...what's the spoiler there?


----------



## velven (Dec 4, 2008)

About Hidan. Considering it's supposed to be a forum for discussion of the subbed version, and the subbed episode isn't out... There are so many in that thread I want to cry into my pillow.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 4, 2008)

velven said:


> About Hidan. Considering it's supposed to be a forum for discussion of the subbed version, and the subbed episode isn't out... *There are so many in that thread I want to cry into my pillow*.



It's just you.
Whether it's the sub or the raw being talked about, it's fine as long as it's the latest episode release and not something that alludes to events yet to be seen.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 4, 2008)

discussing the raw is fair game...it's the point why we edit the thread title to say when the sub is out so you can get it and watch it before entering the thread.

If you're waiting for the sub, and it isn't out yet...why be in the discussion thread? <__<


----------



## YoYo (Dec 4, 2008)

velven said:


> it's supposed to be a forum for discussion of the subbed version, and the subbed episode isn't out



You would be spoiled just the same if the sub was out, but decided to go into the discussion thread before watching the episode.

And regardless of that, It's just common practice on every single board on this forum to discuss raws.


----------



## velven (Dec 4, 2008)

Excalibur said:


> discussing the raw is fair game...it's the point why we edit the thread title to say when the sub is out so you can get it and watch it before entering the thread.
> 
> If you're waiting for the sub, and it isn't out yet...why be in the discussion thread? <__<




It was previously titled "prediction" thread. It's been changed since then.



YoYo said:


> You would be spoiled just the same if the sub was out, but decided to go into the discussion thread before watching the episode.



If the sub had been out, I wouldn't have gone into a "prediction" thread.



YoYo said:


> And regardless of that, It's just common practice on every single board on this forum to discuss raws.



That's fair enough, but it doesn't make much sense to have a forum set aside for subs discussion, and be concerned enough about spoilers to have a thread for reporting them in, if it's really not considered an issue when the subs are spoiled.


----------



## Even (Dec 5, 2008)

Narutoclone
spoiler much? 
Narutoclone
quoting above mentioned spoiler


----------



## Even (Dec 5, 2008)

SL Convo ThrEad #20 - We are already standing in heaven, won't you join us?
more spoilers...


----------



## pal2002 (Dec 5, 2008)

What Fuels Your Character Hate?


----------



## Naruko (Dec 5, 2008)

Mmm, I don't see it. I'm sorry :S Maybe he edited it  himself, already  (one can hope).


----------



## koao (Dec 7, 2008)

Vrillon


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Dec 7, 2008)

whole thread is a spoiler and user should be banned as he has done it twice in sections that do not allow such spoilers

Hawt Trooper


----------



## Naruko (Dec 7, 2008)

^Both were taken care of, thanks guys


----------



## Hellion (Dec 18, 2008)

About Naruto shippuuden episodes
Everything past the first post


----------



## Naruko (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link Kaze - cleaned the thread up.


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

Konoha-reaper

Massive spoiler right here


----------



## Naruko (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, I saw the report and trashed it and banned him.


----------



## Camille (Jan 8, 2009)

Jiraiya and Yamato v.s. Sasori and Zabuza

Please


----------



## Undead (Jan 8, 2009)

Diehard18


----------



## nick1689 (Jan 25, 2009)

My hand was forced...

My hand was forced...

I. HATE. SPOILERS.

Its been a while since my last major spoiler, I guess it had to come sooner or later


----------



## Divinity- (Jan 26, 2009)

The New Generation Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina debate thread!

quoted spoiler..


----------



## Naruko (Jan 26, 2009)

All caught up.


----------



## TadloS (Feb 8, 2009)

DA LINK


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 15, 2009)

If you are brave, post your USER CP lol

last picture in sig is a pretty big spoiler from the house of uchiha arc


----------



## MS81 (Feb 15, 2009)

I gotta spoiler in my sig.

but I rarely post in TVsection.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 18, 2009)

MAJOR SPOILER posted in the Nurari discussion thread. >_>


----------



## Even (Feb 24, 2009)

Why is Minato so overrated?

has this and the post above been revealed in the anime yet?? Not that I can think of...


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont know how to report a single post, so here's the whole page: 

here

At the end of the page, that @#$$#%#$%$%#$ dude (I hate spoilers) put something in spoiler tags, but I thought in this part of the forums no kind of spoilers were allowed, not even in tags. Thank god it wasn't a major spoiler


----------



## Even (Mar 5, 2009)

the post mentioned above:
Link removed

As I stated earlier in that thread, I think it would be better to move that thread to the HoU, since predictions for future fillers will inevitably end in spoilers, intentionally or not...


----------



## Even (Mar 6, 2009)

here:

Anime-onlies don't need to know this yet....


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 10, 2009)

I still dont know how to report a single post, so here's the page:

The Smoker's Corner

Scroll down and you'll find it. Goddamn these people, now I know who the akatsuki leader is, great (although it's just his name but #$%$^$%&^&%&) madmad


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2009)

We really don't enforce name spoilers.  Once he was seen in the anime, we haven't really minded the use of his name.

Also, to post the link to a single post:
if you are using firefox, right click on the post number (in your case of your latest post in this thread, the number "570" on the upper right hand corner) and select "copy link location" and paste it in your reply.

If you don't have the "copy link location" option on right clicking, just click the number and it'll open a new tab/window with the exact post and then copy the url in the address bar.


----------



## dubai909 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tools

Naruto's what!! I don't think it's been revealed in the anime


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2009)

god damn, I was wondering when this was going to happen....the english manga is way ahead of the japanese anime...-____-


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Mar 12, 2009)

Concerning The Regenerative Abilities of Orochimaru

Mention of a manga jutsu. The poster doesn't go into detail, but they know that they're spoiling and it is just ignorant behavior.


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 14, 2009)

Kaguya Kimimaro vs Sarutobi Hiruzen

I'm not really sure if this is a manga spoiler or if the user is wildly speculating. Can a manga reader check that plz?


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 14, 2009)

Part Two

Great, seems I was spoiled twice in 1 day


----------



## stavrakas (Mar 19, 2009)

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread!

Dont know that name so it must be a spoiler. Check the next post after this one too, it has the same name in it.


----------



## Undead (Apr 6, 2009)

The official "Rant/Hater" thread

Specified manga only characters.

Dealt with. ~ N


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 7, 2009)

rayquazaa

Konohamaru with that technique? since when?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 7, 2009)

removed....-____-


----------



## Even (Apr 9, 2009)

that theory

Doing what???


----------



## geG (Apr 9, 2009)

what keeps you watching

Hurf durf


----------



## Taxman (Apr 9, 2009)

fucking god

good thing I looked in here before logging off for a 3 hour car drive.


----------



## ninjaneko (Apr 11, 2009)

Sheila marie!!!!
"power level" spoilers are still spoilers...


----------



## Even (Apr 13, 2009)

episode 1
awesome gif in this guys sig, but a spoiler nonetheless...


----------



## Taxman (Apr 13, 2009)

well it's breaking the sig limits anyway *goes to remove*


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 13, 2009)

hm i see that Even posted this before me but it's still there

Source

the sig has some jutsu spoilers and 1 small scene

oh and this guy's sig has something even longer and more spoilerish

Source


holy crud

Source

another one. man, is no one else catching these? i haven't been on the forum for months


----------



## Taxman (Apr 13, 2009)

ugh

The sig Deva put up is different than the one I removed...

*goes to sig ban*

As for bathroom_mop...he has the youtube videos in spoiler tags...I'll edit the title of teh first one though.

did you mean to post something different instead of bathroom_mop's post twice?


----------



## Ibb (Apr 15, 2009)

I hate to do this, but someone mentioned a manga event here.

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Lunie, Esponer, Phoenix, FitzChivalry, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Zaru, Dirty Harry, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Hiroshi, Green Lantern, Grrblt, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Chainer, Reznor, The 10th Doctor, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## geG (Apr 16, 2009)

Sage Naruto Vs. Sanji
Quoting it: Sage Naruto Vs. Sanji


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.religionfacts.com/buddhism/symbols/lotus.htm

Last line, battle spoiler


----------



## Naruko (Apr 21, 2009)

Tax edited these all. People seem to be getting a bit lax again. Might be time to go back to bans, again, for violators


----------



## geG (Apr 21, 2009)

I've seen him ban a few for spoilers recently too.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah I've been banning on some of these...not really for the sig ones or stuff like who is facing each other later...but I am banning for outcomes and other plot important deals.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 8, 2009)

His chakra got scrambled, so he which likely also hampered his moves

Minor spoiler.


----------



## Catterix (May 10, 2009)

Spoilering Kakashi's Gaiden.


----------



## Taxman (May 10, 2009)

wait...when have we started to care about KG spoilers? Considering the amount of "OMG KAKASHI GAIDEN" threads over the years and the info that's been posted we should already deduce how Kakashi got the sharingan, and from whom, and we know that person is dead...so.....?

meh I'll let Naruko handle it.


----------



## Catterix (May 10, 2009)

Meh, it's up to you. I just thought that how Kakashi got his Sharingan was still ambiguous to most anime-only people... Thought it was worth posting anyhow...


----------



## TadloS (May 18, 2009)

Huge spoilers ArabianLuffy


----------



## Hiroshi (May 18, 2009)

i deed it.


----------



## stavrakas (May 18, 2009)

Plant Perception

Thankfully I only read the first few words

This was done.


----------



## insane111 (May 23, 2009)

Mexican Love: The latina-chan fun club


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



gives away that orochimaru is going to die soon


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2009)

Naruto Shippuden Episode 113 Discussion *Streams*

Whole post is full of them


----------



## Even (Jun 16, 2009)

Sara Jean Green

spoilers are spoilers are spoilers are spoilers...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2009)

The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED)
and
The Official Narusaku/SasuSaku/Naruhina Debate Thread! (MANGA MUST BE TAGGED) 

My mistake for putting that spoiler. For some reason I thought I was at another forum I usually go to.


----------



## Psi Factor (Jun 17, 2009)

Giving DB stats like age or height does not count as spoiler or does it?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 17, 2009)

those particular databook facts would not be spoilers.


----------



## Jesus (Jun 18, 2009)

AL's name:

Elia set for ajax


----------



## Taxman (Jun 18, 2009)

a name's a name...no real spoiler there...hell I said it was okay to use it ever since we saw most of his face during H&K arc

also

*Spoiler*: _this is an actual manga spoiler_ 




that's not his real name


----------



## Even (Jun 18, 2009)

lol @ Taxman spoiling. I'LL REPORT YOU FOR THIS, YOU HEAR!


----------



## Taxman (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to in order to re-enforce my point that this _particular _name is a ho-hum non-spoiler type of deal.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 18, 2009)

link 

Somehow I think that's different than revealing the Akatsuki leader's name


----------



## Taxman (Jun 18, 2009)

ehhhhh....but that character has already been mentioned by Kyuubi in the anime...so actually saying his name isn't a problem...saying what his role is in the story, however, is.

I'll delete it, but it's not really that big of a deal since:
A) we know about that character in the anime (Kyuubi talking to Sasuke).  He's been mentioned so actually saying his name is fine...it depends on the context on how he's being mentioned though.
B) They're discussing who is taller...that isn't really mind blowing is it?  It's not like they're discussing stuff like his history, powers, etc.  You know...stuff actually important to the story...which is why I find name spoilers not such a big deal unless they're "crucial" to the story.

For instance, just to prove my point...saying these things when it comes to names would be spoilers IMO and, frankly, banable.


*Spoiler*: _HUGE Manga spoilers, don't click unless you've read the manga and want to know what'd get you banned...or if you don't actually mind spoilers and want to know some facts anyway_ 





*Spoiler*: _last chance to not look_ 





Tobi = Uchiha Madara
Yondaime's name is Namikaze Minato and his wife's name was Uzumaki Kushina which makes them Naruto's parents
Nagato is actually Pain







Of course, there really isn't a proper context for names to start popping up until either they're brought up in episode summaries (Suigetsu, Karin, Jugo) or they were shown in an episode but not named (The AL).


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 19, 2009)

I actually agree about name spoilers, I wasn't sure as the post implies that he is still alive, which would mean that he survived a certain event, which would be spoilerific to anime-only readers.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jun 21, 2009)

zipsda

dont you just love it when people who have been posting in the library make spot on predictions?


----------



## Even (Jun 21, 2009)

lol, yeah, that one seemed too good to be true for me as well...


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2009)

Rob` said:


> Link removed
> 
> dont you just love it when people who have been posting in the library make spot on predictions?



Fucking lol'd


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 22, 2009)

lol shounen 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Last chance: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hints towards the nature of 'Pain,' clearly manga-based and something anime-only forumgoers should not know at the moment at all ...


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 25, 2009)

Hate to sound like a broken record, but another spoiler - this one hints at who's in an upcoming fight:

Stock


----------



## Naruko (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like Tax got it.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah....I just edited the specific character they mentioned in an upcoming fight and made it sound more general.


----------



## SLEDGE (Jun 30, 2009)

Duno if this could be considered a "Spoiler"
You be the Judge


----------



## Undead (Jun 30, 2009)

Everyone pretty much knows about the Kakashi 
Gaiden. That page doesn't really spoil anything.


----------



## dubai909 (Jul 1, 2009)

Uberwald


----------



## neshru (Jul 2, 2009)

Year 2000
huge spoilers


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 3, 2009)

I made a post a few minutes ago and was not sure if it actually contains spoilers (plot-related at least) - can someone give a second opinion? We aren't told the things I wrote down in the manga, they're just additional info on a jutsu as given in Databook 3.

Link

Thanks!


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2009)

It doesn't spoil any future events, so you should be safe.


----------



## SLEDGE (Jul 3, 2009)

Now THIS is Spoiling


----------



## Taxman (Jul 3, 2009)

.....


----------



## Catterix (Jul 4, 2009)

So many things bad about this post...


----------



## Vanity (Jul 4, 2009)

^ I bet that happened because the person is a new member. That person probably hasn't read the rules(although he/she should). That's a pretty big spoiler he/she posted there.


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 4, 2009)

Both in the same thread, running from semi-spoilerific to 'hmm?'

CRx: I am Join Madrid to become the greatest EVER

(We don't even know that character's _name_ in the anime yet, let alone future plot twists involving Naruto!)

CRx: I am Join Madrid to become the greatest EVER

(Among other things, mentions something regarding a necklace that is from waaaaaaaay ahead the current arc of the anime)


----------



## Taxman (Jul 4, 2009)

er...we've known about the necklace for awhile and the person making the post is at least sounding like a speculation considering we know why Yamato was put in charge of team 7...though the tobi stuff does need to go...


----------



## Madrd (Jul 4, 2009)

Shouldn't admin give 1 waring before banning people?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 4, 2009)

KTV has a zero tolerance policy when it comes to spoilers 

how about actually reading the rules before posting...not just the spoiler rules...but all rules...like...duping


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 11, 2009)

this


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 15, 2009)

This would be bad ... going into some detail about the Akatsuki Leader's abilities and one of his future opponents in _Konoha TV_ ...

Danzou is Inari's dad..


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2009)

Link removed

spoilers... also check the post he's quoting.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 16, 2009)

the post he's quoting is just mentioning a name...which you know I sort of allow nowadays.

link me any posts that talk about specific unseen jutsu though


----------



## Even (Jul 16, 2009)

another noob who doesn't know how to read (at least not the rules)


----------



## neshru (Jul 23, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## Naruko (Jul 23, 2009)

^ Got it, thanks


----------



## ninjaneko (Jul 23, 2009)

Is this not a spoiler? - _ -


And quote...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 25, 2009)

Alex Hokaze the VC of epicness and 7th division


----------



## Taxman (Jul 26, 2009)

cow9654's response is fine...though I'm not a fan of "just read the manga" responses...but that question is rather obvious for people who watch shounen series

as cow9654 said in defense of their post:


> You can't honestly expect somewhat major characters to fall off the face of the planet. Especially in shonen stories. Everyone comes back eventually. The a better question would be, "How important will he be to the story, and how long will it be till we see him again?"


 
Though if he mentioned Kabuto's importance to the story in a manner that was more than speculative, then he'd be in trouble.

Even Lamee answers their own question in their post:


> I know I would've liked to finally see what the sneaky bastard was up to behind everyone's backs, what his motivations were.


 
any competent storyteller wouldn't leave loose ends like that

A good rule of thumb for shounen series is...if the character ain't dead, still has loose ends, and they aren't filler, chances are that they'll appear again at some point.  Though, even dead characters make reappearances as well .


----------



## Even (Jul 26, 2009)

Link removed

spoilers regarding a future battle


----------



## Naruko (Jul 26, 2009)

Dealt with


----------



## Vanity (Jul 30, 2009)

Here you go! xD

I'd say this is a bit too much of a spoiler sadly.


----------



## Nekki (Jul 31, 2009)

Also, lol

Don't know if this has been posted here yet but it's full of spoilers :/


----------



## Kosan (Aug 2, 2009)

Ibrahimovic: ''My move is like a film with a happy ending''

It has a pretty big spoiler in the spoiler tag. Nice that he hid it but rules are rules.


----------



## Shukumei (Aug 5, 2009)

Has a major character death in the spoiler tag, and it isn't even necessary for answering the question! The manga spoilers could have been worded without mentioning said character's death. 

here


----------



## Hyouma (Aug 7, 2009)

Is spoilerish:
Link removed


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 13, 2009)

For real? 

yep


----------



## Undead (Aug 13, 2009)

ninjaneko said:


> For real?
> 
> yep


That's not a spoiler. The preview 
screams Deidara Vs. Sasuke.


----------



## ninjaneko (Aug 13, 2009)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> That's not a spoiler. The preview
> screams Deidara Vs. Sasuke.


 Oh, sorry. I thought that was the Ep 121 thread.... I haven't seen 122 yet.


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2009)

spoilars ahoy!
auem


----------



## Vanity (Aug 13, 2009)

August schedule

 Major spoilers. The person posted who's going to fight who ages in advance....


----------



## Even (Aug 13, 2009)

same guy that posted the previous spoiler as well...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 13, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Paige
> 
> Major spoilers. The person posted who's going to fight who ages in advance....


 
I don't think that's really a spoiler since it's kinda known now.


----------



## Undead (Aug 13, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't think that's really a spoiler since it's kinda known now.


If it hasn't happened in 
the anime, it's a spoiler.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2009)

Notice that Taxman edited out part of his post


----------



## Naruko (Aug 14, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don't think that's really a spoiler since it's kinda known now.



The rule is, if it hasn't happened in the anime, it is a spoiler. In this section, that means not even a spoiler tag covers it. It's just not allowed here or in the English Dub section. House of Uzumaki will allow manga spoilers in tags, but here, nuh uh. A lot of people read the manga and watch the anime, but some don't and it absolutely craps on their day when people spoil them.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 14, 2009)

Naruko said:


> The rule is, if it hasn't happened in the anime, it is a spoiler. In this section, that means not even a spoiler tag covers it. It's just not allowed here or in the English Dub section. House of Uzumaki will allow manga spoilers in tags, but here, nuh uh. A lot of people read the manga and watch the anime, but some don't and it absolutely craps on their day when people spoil them.



Yeah, well, and on that particular post it wasn't even tagged at first when I first saw it. I guess the person went back and tagged it later...but yeah I know pretty well that even tags aren't allowed because there was one time a really long time ago when I posted a spoiler in a tag here....it was very minor and I gave a big warning but yeah even that wasn't allowed.

And anyway, that person had some spoilers for stuff that happens ages from now even....might not even be animated for like a year, some of the stuff that person said.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 15, 2009)

*makes new post so people notice*

acknowledged during chapter 451

Another spoiler. It's been up for a couple hours already....so yeah.


----------



## Shukumei (Aug 26, 2009)

Someone seems to have forgotten this is Konoha TV, not the manga forum! Major spoilers about something called Susano'o and what it does to whom.

blender, challenge me to a contest.


----------



## geG (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah, yeah... I think he really did just forget what section he was in


----------



## Vanity (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow I can't believe my boyfriend posted a spoiler. :S He would have never done that on purpose. He's a very smart poster though. I guess he honestly just messed up.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 26, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow I can't believe my boyfriend posted a spoiler. :S


 
You have a boyfriend around here?!?!? Anyways I don't see how that's a spoiler, no mention of any manga material.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 26, 2009)

BlazingInferno said:


> You have a boyfriend around here?!?!? Anyways I don't see how that's a spoiler, no mention of any manga material.



Yeah he's my boyfriend.

Anyway, he did post a spoiler(although I didn't see it) but I see a "-snip-" so obviously a mod removed the spoiler part.

I'm pretty sure he had a clean record since he joined way back in September 2004. I think this is the first time he's ever done anything like that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 26, 2009)

They mentioned a character that hasn't appeared yet in the anime.

Link removed


----------



## Taxman (Aug 26, 2009)

that's okay actually...=/

character was mentioned in the episode summary in the schedule thread and the post was made in the schedule thread where tags are fine..

Also, name spoilers are really nothing unless they're plot relative like

*Spoiler*: _these are examples, thus if you don't want to be spoiled, don't click cuz they're uber spoilers_ 




Tobi is Uchiha Madara 
or how Yondaime is confirmed to be Naruto's father


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Aug 29, 2009)

?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 29, 2009)

Kiyoshi_Hinata that is a wtf was that posted for moment. I'm guessing that person has the ability to travel into the future and spoil whats coming for everyone ... time to crank up the grill and break out the pitch forks


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2009)

-____________- and thus why I'm a bit weary of that thread.


----------



## Shukumei (Aug 29, 2009)

How amazingly omniscient ... but if you delete his glaring 'hint' everyone will know it's true. *sigh* I'm sick of these kind of posts ... 

[Coalgirls]​_Toradora​_01-25​_(704x480​_DVD​_AAC)


----------



## geG (Aug 29, 2009)

It's not necessarily true though


----------



## Nekki (Sep 3, 2009)

A bit picky maybe, but it does say not even in tags :X


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 3, 2009)

Taka 

Taka


----------



## geG (Sep 3, 2009)

The second one's not a spoiler when he's just speculating on everything (not accurate either)


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 4, 2009)

Mistakenly thought Kakashi named Shodai's opponent when commenting after the Valley of the End fight in Part I ... he just said that Sasuke and Naruto were similar to Shodai and that other guy, not actually revealing his identity. Right? I'll have to rewatch it ...

Link removed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 5, 2009)

Link removed


----------



## naruto7747 (Sep 5, 2009)

umm sorry i don't have exact links for you but..

in many threads people are refering to the blue hair akatsuki by name.. maybe i missed it in the episode but I thought only Pain's name was revealed.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 5, 2009)

name spoilers don't matter if they aren't plot relevant

but, her name was already revealed when they said who was doing her voice


----------



## naruto7747 (Sep 5, 2009)

oh ok.. it's just that I remember Pain's name was considered a spoiler, yet I can't really see how his name was any more plot relevant than Konan's.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 5, 2009)

eh there was a time when we were more of a stickler about Pain since at the time people were theorizing who the AL was...saying his name kind of was plot relevant.

of course we find out now that he wasn't even the real AL.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 7, 2009)

Dunno if this counts anymore

Cougar/ Sugarmomma?

But saying the name of an un-introduced character.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah...that one is slightly plot related.


----------



## Catterix (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't even need to explain

link


----------



## Jesus (Sep 11, 2009)

Tobi is half-skull and bones, Mask has powers.


spoiler-tagged, but still.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 12, 2009)

vague spoiler from latest chapter

To End This Once And For All: Oro>Jiraiya!!!!


----------



## lodmad (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't know, this doesn't make any sense, but I think this is a spoiler and if it is, it's a huge one  (i didn't open the spoiler tag):


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2009)

lodmad said:


> I don't know, this doesn't make any sense, but I think this is a spoiler and if it is, it's a huge one  (i didn't open the spoiler tag):
> Drift Kill3r



Indeed, it's a spoiler, and a big one


----------



## Hiroshi (Sep 12, 2009)

Naruko + Hiroshi team combo.  +  =


----------



## Naruto (Sep 12, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> Naruko + Hiroshi team combo.  +  =



vbulletin is gonna asplode


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 14, 2009)

Original Link

quoted here Original Link


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 14, 2009)

Link removed ?


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 14, 2009)

Even more: link


----------



## Altron (Sep 14, 2009)

we have an edit button, please use it rather than triple post


----------



## Taxman (Sep 15, 2009)

Shukumei is okay by doing that since we wouldn't know that a new report was made until probably _hours/days _later.  Posting again with a new report makes the thread appear in my subscription/bolds the title in KTV.


----------



## geG (Sep 15, 2009)

What Taxman said. If he had just edited his post we'd have no way of knowing that he added a new report.


----------



## Even (Sep 15, 2009)

community

I guess this is possible to figure out on your own, but... I dunno  I'll leave it for you guys


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2009)

Whats the difference between Blender and the rest of the plaza?


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2009)

that's not much of a spoiler, tbh....


----------



## geG (Sep 19, 2009)

There was more specific stuff that I edited out.


----------



## ZE (Sep 19, 2009)

Geg said:


> There was more specific stuff that I edited out.



There?s no point for my post as it is now, I might as well delete it, there?s no difference between my post and the summaries for the episodes that were previously posted, that?s why I thought it wouldn?t make a difference if I posted a spoiler in spoiler tags and with a warning considering the people who posted the summaries in the same thread did pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 20, 2009)

A spoiler from recent chapter still remains in quote tags ... Why the Raikage is the most awesome Naruto character ever.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 25, 2009)

How subtle ...
Episode 1 RAW


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 25, 2009)

Urgent!!!
'Itou Fumiya
Quoted:
'Itou Fumiya


----------



## Hydde (Sep 25, 2009)

Mathmatically Sound


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Sep 25, 2009)

There's a post further down quoting the linked post as well.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 25, 2009)

Mistakes lines from later chapters as having should have been in this episode, just like people did with the contents of Itachi and Naruto's talk. It wasn't cut; that hasn't happened yet.

has/uses a huge shuriken


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 28, 2009)

Anime-only viewers should only learn this information about Madara _next_ episode.

The Centerpiece by Elle


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2009)

er what?...I'm not seeing a spoiler there.


----------



## Shukumei (Sep 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That Madara fought Shodai at the VotE, and his likeness is one of the statues there. Anime-only at this point knows that Shodai and whoever the other VotE guy is founded Konoha and had a fate like Sasuke and Naruto acc. to Kakashi, but it has never yet been confirmed that that other VotE guy is Madara until next episode w/ Jiraiya's conversation w/ Gerotora.




Edit: Oh, I just looked at it again - apparently someone else (Geg) already edited it out.


----------



## geG (Sep 28, 2009)

Taxman didn't see my edit note


----------



## Taxman (Sep 28, 2009)

ahaha...ah yeah, pesky little edit note.

well you're on top of things which is good...


----------



## in_exile (Oct 3, 2009)

AlbelNox


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 12, 2009)

Rossea55


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 14, 2009)

Shippuden ED 6 - NICO Touches the Walls - Broken Youth


----------



## dubai909 (Oct 14, 2009)

the name of sasuke's jutsu "second line"

Link removed

Quote of the same post

Link removed


----------



## Taxman (Oct 14, 2009)

Chaos Control said:


> Extra Scenes 4



eh I think that guy is just theorizing since it's basing itself on the oP and Madara's mask only having one eyehole.  I'll let geg decide on what to do with that one.


----------



## geG (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah drakul is anime-only. It's not really accurate as a "spoiler" either


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2009)

gaylordsmith

Holy crap! Spoilerfuck!

//HbS


----------



## Ibb (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't know if anyone else has done this but;



looks like this guy made this treat for the soul reason of pissing off people who don't want spoilers.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 18, 2009)

like the one in the bathroom
Another spoiler thread from gaylordsmith

Actually, it's all he does. Each post is the same spoiler.

//HbS


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope that guy dies a slow and painful death...


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 18, 2009)

Please ban him and delete ALL of his posts, quickly ...


----------



## Shukumei (Oct 18, 2009)

THANK YOU!  One person quoted it in full, tho ...
Mariah Carey - Can't Let Go


----------



## geG (Oct 18, 2009)

Why does this shit have to happen while I'm asleep


----------



## Taxman (Oct 18, 2009)

welcome to my world.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know how you mods/admins do it without banning half the Forum in the process.  Honestly.  Your collective patience far surpasses mine.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight 

For some reason a mod decided to move this thread to the Anime section (although it's about the anime, it's a thread aimed at manga readers), which isn't a big deal in itself, but he moved it after a pretty big manga spoiler was posted in it:


Cardboard Tube Knight 

For some reason a mod decided to move this thread to the Anime section (although it's about the anime, it's a thread aimed at manga readers), which isn't a big deal in itself, but he moved it after a pretty big manga spoiler was posted in it:



This guy seems to give some spoilers.


----------



## roseofversailles (Oct 27, 2009)

Eh it's not a spoiler but I can't find where/how to report this person
it's a spam bot, keeps messaging advertisements
Filler Episode List


----------



## Taxman (Oct 27, 2009)

for future reference, click the "warn post" button which is located next to the rep scale icon.


----------



## Grimmie (Nov 2, 2009)

480

Kinda spoilerish..


----------



## geG (Nov 2, 2009)

dealt with


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2009)

I was like just about to go edit that


----------



## The Sandwich Prince (Nov 14, 2009)

this one


----------



## Even (Nov 18, 2009)

480p

mentioning technique not shown in the anime yet.


----------



## geG (Nov 26, 2009)

Edited the character name


----------



## Undead (Nov 28, 2009)

Manga spoilers kind of.
720


----------



## Godot (Nov 29, 2009)

720


----------



## Hamak (Nov 29, 2009)

720


----------



## lodmad (Dec 2, 2009)

NARUTO: Cross Road

I had the confirmation it was a spoiler down in the thread, which helped knowing it wasn't random art. By the time I saw it, it wasn't even in spoiler tags... bah spoiled.


----------



## Godot (Dec 3, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden 138

Trying to act clever and hinting at a spoiler..


----------



## geG (Dec 3, 2009)

God that's the third time gomen made the exact same post


----------



## Bill from Accounting (Dec 3, 2009)

http://www.nyaatorrents.org/?page=download&tid=101763

Just...wow...


----------



## geG (Dec 3, 2009)

Can't believe I missed that, sorry -_-


----------



## Grimmie (Dec 7, 2009)

Rivalry of the Sharingan_Test

Quoted here: Rivalry of the Sharingan_Test

Not sure if this counts as a spoiler. OP is clearly speculating based on the anime and the guy replied if he was right or wrong based on the manga.


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmm, the thread starter already replied to him... But yeah, I'll go ahead and delete that.


----------



## Animefan1 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Goku• (Dec 9, 2009)

http://www.animeultima.com/


----------



## lodmad (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't believe I saw the nitrogen's thread and after 10 seconds it wasn't there anymore. I got spoiled big time by 10 seconds


----------



## Naruko (Dec 13, 2009)

Eh, for what it's worth, a lot of that "spoiler" wasn't spoiler (wasn't accurate/true). But yeah, you can't always predict who is gonna post what, and I freaking HATE people that post spoilers, especially intentionally, like that (even if it's a joke spoiler). You guys don't know, you just know you're gonna be bummed about it and I don't blame you. Those people, that group (people that post spoilers) are the one I *happily* ban


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 13, 2009)

480


----------



## lodmad (Dec 13, 2009)

Naruko said:


> Eh, for what it's worth, a lot of that "spoiler" wasn't spoiler (wasn't accurate/true). But yeah, you can't always predict who is gonna post what, and I freaking HATE people that post spoilers, especially intentionally, like that (even if it's a joke spoiler). You guys don't know, you just know you're gonna be bummed about it and I don't blame you. Those people, that group (people that post spoilers) are the one I *happily* ban


Well, thanks for the info 
I'm a bit more happy.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 17, 2009)

Raw


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 18, 2009)

*Naruto Shippuuden OST 2*

Edit:Another one same thread
*Naruto Shippuuden OST 2*

There are other posts also revealing things about Itachi that are yet to be shown.imo that thread should be locked till ep141.


----------



## Godot (Dec 19, 2009)

Fukasaku said It's called the Mountain of Wandering.

spoiler in spoiler tag


----------



## Animefan1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Fukasaku said It's called the Mountain of Wandering.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2009)

480


----------



## Xion (Dec 23, 2009)

480

Ban this foker.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Dec 23, 2009)

480

764


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2009)

there a spoiler there


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 30, 2009)

LQ
Some spoilers mixed in.

//HbS


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 31, 2009)

LQ


----------



## Undead (Jan 3, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Grimmie (Jan 4, 2010)

Six-Tailed Beast Arc


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 7, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 142


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 7, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 142


----------



## Kiyoshi_Hinata (Jan 9, 2010)

Full Episode Animation Archive and Discusion thread

Intentionally posting major spoilers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2010)

Full Episode Animation Archive and Discusion thread


----------



## Goku• (Jan 11, 2010)

Full Episode Animation Archive and Discusion thread


----------



## Morati (Jan 14, 2010)

They released v2 of the episode

KB spoiler


----------



## David (Jan 14, 2010)

Killer Bee Vs Sasuke

Pain


----------



## Grimmie (Jan 17, 2010)

post

Not quite saying it straight, but still hinting whats about to happen I guess.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 17, 2010)

post


----------



## Taxman (Jan 17, 2010)

Grimmie said:


> post
> 
> Not quite saying it straight, but still hinting whats about to happen I guess.



eh I'll let geg decide what to do with that...it is implying a lot though...hmmm



Linkdarkside said:


> post



What exactly is that spoiling?

Edo Tensei is the technique Oro used to summon the First and Second hokage when he was fighting Sandaime.

Posing a question about how it may be possible for someone to dodge/evade Amaterasu isn't a spoiler either.


----------



## geG (Jan 17, 2010)

Lord of the Lock said:


> eh I'll let geg decide what to do with that...it is implying a lot though...hmmm



It originally had a lot more that I edited out. Sorry I forgot to leave an edit note 

I don't think it's implying anything anymore.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 17, 2010)

^haha actually I read the post awhile ago so I know what it said before your edit.  Was just quoting it anyway if no one got to it since I really couldn't come up with a decision as to what to do with all that implying.


----------



## Spigy (Jan 17, 2010)

post


----------



## David (Jan 17, 2010)

Damnit Spigy beat me to it .


----------



## lodmad (Jan 29, 2010)

Naruto-Base 720p@MU
Expected, but still spoiler.


----------



## Chaos Control (Feb 4, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 146


----------



## calimike (Feb 18, 2010)

Ahhh...  This thread remind me of the Commission for the Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vices


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know if it's allowed to post manga spoiler in tags but here is one : 
here


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2010)

here another one 720p@MU


----------



## Grimmie (Feb 26, 2010)

ZiBi21 said:


> I used only a super minimum spoiler that didnt said much about future (I guess your main point of life is to search slighest spoiler infos only to report).... anywya I edited it and erased the things spoiler realted of next arc (after filler) events even if it was not much.... I at least put those small infos under spoiler-tag to prevent pure spoilerism...
> 
> btw. this thread is like "I dont have a life... so I gota show off how good I am at reporting" normal people read manga first than watch anime to compare stuff.... and usually they go ahead of themselfs in thinking and creating thoeries so they kinda forget themselfs in writeing and might by mistake point a small spoiler..... but someone that is only waiting for someone to do this mistake and instantly report is kinda evil ^^  (I see that there are few people that constantly report like they did not had other things to do >__<)
> 
> so my idea is why not create a thread where people can compare current episodes with further events ???  its more fair than report and risk a ban ?



"To clarify: Absolutely NO spoilers are allowed in this section, with or without spoiler tags. Hinting at upcoming events is not allowed."

There you go. Rules are rules. I really doubt that it's hard to forget that spoilers of any kind are not allowed in this section.

So according to you, people who are trying to prevent spoilers in this section are no-lifers and anime-only viewers are abnormal?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 26, 2010)

> so my idea is why not create a thread where people can compare current episodes with further events ??? its more fair than report and risk a ban ?


House of Uzumaki is that way -->

This isn't a difficult concept...don't spoil EVER...don't allude to future plot related events...discuss stuff in here as if you never read the manga.  

Your assholish attitude isn't winning anyone over either


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 14, 2010)

this thread


----------



## Spigy (Mar 14, 2010)

BlazingInferno said:


> this thread



thats not a spoiler.


----------



## geG (Mar 14, 2010)

Notice that I'd already edited it


----------



## Spigy (Mar 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> Notice that I'd already edited it



zomg! you are right!


----------



## Selva (Mar 20, 2010)

x
(major spoilers ).


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 22, 2010)

480


----------



## Nothing2Lose (Mar 28, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 152-153


----------



## lodmad (Apr 5, 2010)

480
F*CK!!!!!


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2010)

lodmad said:


> 480
> F*CK!!!!!



blah that sucks, been a while since I've seen someone purposely spoiling just to be a dick.. wish I could delete it


----------



## lodmad (Apr 5, 2010)

insane111 said:


> blah that sucks, been a while since I've seen someone purposely spoiling just to be a dick.. wish I could delete it


Thankfully I have something like manga blocker in my brain, and when I saw it I looked up, and then asked my brother to copy the link of the post .

I don't really know what is going on, I just saw the first panel globally so I don't really know who was there and I also saw the character in the last panel, which is kind of spoiler.


----------



## Jesus (May 4, 2010)

720

looks like some spoilers mixed with fanfic BS


might be no spoiler at all though, I'm tired as hell


----------



## Taxman (May 4, 2010)

it's certainly toeing the line...the first line is sort of known due to the fight with Jiraiya.  Most of everything else is, well, made up BS...though it does appear that he tells people to just buy the manga to find out.

*leaves it to geg*


----------



## geG (May 4, 2010)

I dunno what you're talking about; that looks like a real spoiler to me


----------



## Selva (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Combine (May 7, 2010)




----------



## katan667 (May 7, 2010)

troll registered just to spoil people


----------



## stavrakas (May 8, 2010)

480


----------



## dubai909 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Undead (May 12, 2010)

Well, the opening spoiled that already.


----------



## geG (May 12, 2010)

^No it didn't


----------



## Undead (May 14, 2010)

Geg said:


> ^No it didn't


Yes it did. Watch it again. :/


----------



## geG (May 14, 2010)

No, you watch it again. You'll see it looks nothing like that character.


----------



## Grimmie (May 17, 2010)

286


----------



## Hamak (May 18, 2010)

480

480


----------



## Selva (May 24, 2010)

Hinting:
Link removed

Quoting:
Link removed


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 24, 2010)

Re: KTV: Report a Spoiler Thread

Possible spoiler hinting 
Link removed

Possible spoiler hinting

Link removed
1308


----------



## FrostXian (May 27, 2010)

Yo.
Spoiler about one of the Pain bodies.
Naruto Shippuuden 162
A post quotes that.
Naruto Shippuuden 162


----------



## geG (May 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the first guy there is anime-only; the anime has given enough hints about Pain's bodies that people can figure stuff out without being explicitly told it.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (May 27, 2010)

Re: KTV: Report a Spoiler! Thread

The last line of the post has possible spoiler hints.
Naruto Shippuuden 162

1323


----------



## Undead (May 27, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 162


----------



## LuCas (May 27, 2010)

-________-


----------



## Undead (May 27, 2010)

Subtle spoilers are lame.


----------



## whatuwan (May 28, 2010)

the parts of the buildings flying and Sakura coming out of Katsuyu in the rubble.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (May 29, 2010)

720

I posted this and then deleted it when I realised, but it was quoted.


----------



## Selva (May 31, 2010)

720

Quoted spoiler:
720


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2010)

Such an asshole! 
720
720

Quoted spoilers:
720


----------



## Combine (Jun 2, 2010)

720


----------



## Animus (Jun 2, 2010)

720

In the RIP Kakashi thread. Come on, there's just no way that's in any way ambiguous.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2010)

Spoilers within spoiler tag.


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2010)

^ Wow! I'm speechless!


----------



## Selva (Jun 9, 2010)

Kinda hinting:
480


----------



## neshru (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd say _definitely _hinting


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 9, 2010)

Confirming the "hint"
480


----------



## Selva (Jun 9, 2010)

480

Quoting:
480
480


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 9, 2010)

Delete this obvious spoiler (not even hinting) now, please!
480


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sure the anime hadn't covered this yet: Bee escaped.


----------



## insane111 (Jun 9, 2010)

Klue said:


> I'm sure the anime hadn't covered this yet: Bee escaped.



They showed his escape at the end of 155


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh snap, I forgot about that.


----------



## neshru (Jun 10, 2010)

in the manga
hinting/spoiling?



insane111 said:


> They showed his escape at the end of 155


They showed just the Akatsuki hideout part though.


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2010)

Spoilers within spoiler tag.



Quote with Spoilers within spoiler tag.


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2010)

**


----------



## Klue (Jun 10, 2010)

Shut up geg, I just realized that it was a translation. 

Well gee-wiz, I failed twice in a row.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2010)

Geg's reaction is priceless ! Gotta sign this shit.


----------



## Miracle Sun (Jun 12, 2010)

Pretty heavy spoiler


----------



## iander (Jun 14, 2010)

Huge spoilers:

Link removed


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Jun 15, 2010)

can someone check out 
Link removed

spoilsig


----------



## Taxman (Jun 17, 2010)

either way it's pretty bad


----------



## geG (Jun 20, 2010)

neshru said:


> hinting
> Link removed


I saw that but wouldn't call it a spoiler since what he says doesn't really happen 



Enigma said:


> Would this be considered a spoiler if it was shown in the preview?


There was another spoiler in tags in that post that I edited out


----------



## neshru (Jun 20, 2010)

Geg said:


> I saw that but wouldn't call it a spoiler since what he says doesn't really happen


To me it looks like something only a manga reader would say, but it's your call


----------



## Selva (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Sasuke doesn't have this thing yet in the anime (but maybe my memory is failing me):
Link removed


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 21, 2010)

His mangekyou was revealed, it'd be pretty safe to assume he has its powers.


----------



## Selva (Jun 21, 2010)

^ Maybe. Anyways, let's leave it to Geg. He'll decide.


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 22, 2010)

480


*Spoiler*: __ 



Isn't that pretty much a spoiler? Hinata being in a preview doesn't imply "pairing".

But the act of implying that it implies pairing, and saying that a pairing shitstorm is on the horizon... Does imply pairing.


----------



## geG (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm I guess


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Re: Report a Spoiler! thread

480

Yahiko and Konan part under that spoiler tag. To me it's like a spoiler hinting. 

1402


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Jun 23, 2010)

This person is accusing someone else of spoiling, but they're the one who's revealing spoilers.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Jun 24, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 166


----------



## Jesus (Jun 24, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 166

under spoiler tag


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 24, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 166


----------



## Somnus (Jun 24, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 166

This one is pretty blatant


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Jun 24, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 166

Spoilers flying in from everywhere atm.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 25, 2010)

I have learned my lesson and will never spoil here again.

In fact, I've found a VERY blatant one here: Neji uses his Byakugan to see in a circular direction, Hinata uses her Byakugan in a tunnel vision type of way.


----------



## Hamak (Jun 25, 2010)

Neji uses his Byakugan to see in a circular direction, Hinata uses her Byakugan in a tunnel vision type of way.


----------



## Franciscus (Jun 25, 2010)

Neji uses his Byakugan to see in a circular direction, Hinata uses her Byakugan in a tunnel vision type of way.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 25, 2010)

Spoiler sig

Neji uses his Byakugan to see in a circular direction, Hinata uses her Byakugan in a tunnel vision type of way.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 25, 2010)

Same sig plus avatar

Neji uses his Byakugan to see in a circular direction, Hinata uses her Byakugan in a tunnel vision type of way.


----------



## lodmad (Jun 26, 2010)

It seems some sort of joke, like she is still alive. It doesn't matter, even with the topic of the thread "Anime Only", we keep having manga references.

 Naruto Shippuuden rating thread


----------



## Spigy (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't know if this guy should be banned or should I just plain feel sorry for him...

480 

needs delete and fast.


----------



## Crush! (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah that needs a delete and a ban. He knows what he's doing and just being an ass about it.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 27, 2010)

Does this count, referring to a "death" scene with quotes (and therefore implying no death)?

Link removed


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2010)

He says he doesn't read the manga


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 27, 2010)

Okay; I just wondered since in another post he asked manga-readers to PM him with details regarding whether something happens or not, so I figured as the topics are linked, he could have gotten info or be spoiled on the "death" also.


----------



## neshru (Jun 28, 2010)

spoiler
Link removed


----------



## Even (Jul 2, 2010)

Newbie spoilarz
Link removed


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 2, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 2, 2010)

Spoiler...
Link removed


----------



## TGM (Jul 3, 2010)

480


----------



## Aazadan (Jul 3, 2010)

480


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 4, 2010)

here

Last spoiler tag spoils info about Nagato not known in the anime yet.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 6, 2010)

Humor that's too hardcore for Konoha TV 
here


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Re: KTV: Report a Spoiler! Thread

Spoiler sig for Konoha TV
here

1483


----------



## neshru (Jul 8, 2010)

asshole
here


----------



## Zerst?ren (Jul 8, 2010)

The avi

here


----------



## geG (Jul 8, 2010)

That doesn't really spoil anything


----------



## Aazadan (Jul 9, 2010)

here
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Franciscus (Jul 9, 2010)

Aazadan said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> Link removed



It was just his speculation, I don't think he's even a manga reader.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 9, 2010)

Franciscus said:


> It was just his speculation, I don't think he's even a manga reader.



Yeah, he has 0 posts in the Library. But that other idiot who replied in an attempt to insult him basically confirmed that it's a spoiler... that one needs a delete. Why are people so dumb 
previous panel

oh and I guess Drakuls comment on the sig should be deleted too
previous panel


----------



## Aazadan (Jul 10, 2010)

Franciscus said:


> It was just his speculation, I don't think he's even a manga reader.



It wasn't his specific post so much as the person who posted afterwards that said hey that's a spoiler and confirmed that's what happens.  That's why I linked all three because it's not so much the first post as the discussion over it.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 10, 2010)

this


----------



## neshru (Jul 10, 2010)

this


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 11, 2010)

Check this out.


----------



## insane111 (Jul 11, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Check this out.



also, the next post is quoting it


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 11, 2010)

plz take this down quickly before he ruins it for everyone. 

Check this out.


----------



## TGM (Jul 12, 2010)

Check this out.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jul 12, 2010)

There's no way this guy doesn't know what he's doing.

Check this out.


----------



## Shukumei (Jul 13, 2010)

480


----------



## neshru (Jul 19, 2010)

480


----------



## Spigy (Jul 21, 2010)

480


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Jul 29, 2010)

Link 2
Is this a spoiler?


----------



## Hamak (Aug 1, 2010)

Link 2

Damn people and their hinting


----------



## TGM (Aug 4, 2010)

Link removed

Just a small portion is spoiler.

edit: The post after his also quotes that same spoiler


----------



## Aazadan (Aug 8, 2010)

post


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Aug 23, 2010)

Naruto Shipuuden Ending 14 - Utakata Hanabu 

this guy's sig and avatar need to stay out of this section


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2010)

Honestly I dunno if I'd call that a spoiler. The anime already knows Kabuto absorbed part of Orochimaru.


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Aug 23, 2010)

having not read the manga, it suggests to me that naruto and sasuke are working together against him though


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2010)

Nah, it's just a volume cover. I guess it could be kind of misleading


----------



## aozoranotsuki (Aug 23, 2010)

alright then. good point about the cover thing, they do that i suppose


----------



## eddman (Aug 24, 2010)

Naruto Shipuuden Ending 14 - Utakata Hanabu 

Look at the avatar.


----------



## Selva (Aug 25, 2010)

Naruto Shipuuden Ending 14 - Utakata Hanabu 
Kinda spoilerish.


----------



## TGM (Aug 27, 2010)

Link removed

Spoiler in the tag.


----------



## TGM (Aug 28, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Selva (Sep 1, 2010)

In spoiler tag lol
480

Quoting:
480


----------



## TGM (Sep 16, 2010)

Naruto Shippuuden 178


----------



## neshru (Sep 18, 2010)

Link removed
the part about kushina


----------



## lodmad (Sep 18, 2010)

Link removed

The whole thread?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 30, 2010)

480


----------



## BeNicePlz (Oct 4, 2010)

480

Spoiler in signature. It's Bleach but I couldn't find the Bleach spoiler thread.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 4, 2010)

it's fake....it's from devart.

Also,  it's not really KTV's concern


----------



## TGM (Oct 14, 2010)

Kage


----------



## lodmad (Oct 14, 2010)

Kage

The whole thread? Really is it that hard to keep this kind of discussions out of Konoha TV?


----------



## TGM (Oct 15, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## geG (Oct 15, 2010)

Eh that's really vague and hardly important, but whatever


----------



## Selva (Oct 17, 2010)

His sig is hella spoilerish 
Link removed
Tell him to spoiler tag it or something!


----------



## Chaos Control (Oct 17, 2010)

Link removed

In spoiler tag.  Thought it was an image .


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2010)

Future spoiler inside of a spoiler tag:

480


----------



## Olivia (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 20, 2010)

Is this avatar a spoiler? *Tenten's Theme Song*


----------



## lodmad (Dec 26, 2010)

Naruto Jump Special
3rd paragraph: Raikage what?! We never saw him fight. These pseudo-experts really like to argue with manga material.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Dec 27, 2010)

lodmad said:


> Naruto Jump Special
> 3rd paragraph: Raikage what?! We never saw him fight. These pseudo-experts really like to argue with manga material.


 In the "Is Jiraiya a crap teacher" thread the same person has been posting things from the Manga to back up his arguments as well. 

Examples:
The last paragraph when speaking of Sasuke
Naruto Jump Special

And again, in the last paragraph when speaking of Minato
Naruto Jump Special


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Dec 27, 2010)

CM_Sasuke said:


> In the "Is Jiraiya a crap teacher" thread the same person has been posting things from the Manga to back up his arguments as well.
> 
> Examples:
> The last paragraph when speaking of Sasuke
> ...


This guy should be banned man..:S.. Those are huge spoilers..:S


----------



## lodmad (Dec 27, 2010)

CM_Sasuke said:


> In the "Is Jiraiya a crap teacher" thread the same person has been posting things from the Manga to back up his arguments as well.


Thanks for the heads up, must stay away from that thread then. Mods seem to be on vacations mode  (really, no offense)


----------



## whatuwan (Dec 29, 2010)

spoiler in sig:
Link removed


----------



## Selva (Dec 29, 2010)

Major spoiler in sig 
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## lodmad (Dec 29, 2010)

Link removed

No spoilers, not even in tags, etc.


----------



## geG (Dec 30, 2010)

>Virtually no spoilers for like a month
>Take a 4 day vacation
>Suddenly spoilers everywhere

welp


----------



## lodmad (Dec 30, 2010)

Link removed

There's also a quote of that on another post.
LOL, can't believe I got spoiled with a 1+ month old post. *sigh*

I was like "let's see if I can help someone..." and then "whaaaaa...".


----------



## Olivia (Jan 1, 2011)

New ED thread

New ED thread


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 1, 2011)

I just neg that Ryder guy. He did it on purpose, i am sure.


----------



## geG (Jan 1, 2011)

I just edited part of the second post since the guy is new, but Ryder should know better


----------



## Selva (Jan 2, 2011)

New ED thread


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 2, 2011)

that sig looks like a spoiler to me New ED thread


----------



## Selva (Jan 3, 2011)

Sig 
New ED thread


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jan 3, 2011)

I wanted to put some spoilers but you guys already did it..... I'll try to find more.


----------



## lodmad (Jan 4, 2011)

480

Last post, but I'm not sure because I only saw a glimpse of it, but it seemed a major spoiler.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 6, 2011)

if this gets deleted i understand but i couldn't think of anywhere else to post this without getting trolled, lol.  plus it's a suggestion/question and I know the mods know which post i'm referring too.  but if the new AMV/OVA w/e u wanna call it has such major spoilers in it, why is it allowed on in this section (Konoha TV) in the first place?  if there's just cause fine but can we at least get rid of the gifs?  i'm sorry to rain on Selva's and everybody elses parade but if no spoilers are allowed not even wrapped that means none at all, not even if they're gifs.  thank you


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 6, 2011)

^you want the thread moved to the house or the library?


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 6, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> ^you want the thread moved to the house or the library?


lol umm i dunno.  it's obvious i'm gonna be out numbered in my opinion.  i would just like the creation of gifs to stop if that's possible.  i'll stay away from the ova thread but the gif one i actually like going to, especially when there are new gifs.  but i'm just gonna have to live this out until they actually animate the events.  sorry to bother.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2011)

Because it's still anime discussion I guess. It's better to have one thread dedicated to it so to keep the spoilers contained (though really, there are really only two big spoilers and they're both at the very end) rather than just forbid anyone from talking about it, because people are going to anyway.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 6, 2011)

Geg said:


> Because it's still anime discussion I guess. It's better to have one thread dedicated to it so to keep the spoilers contained (though really, there are really only two big spoilers and they're both at the very end) rather than just forbid anyone from talking about it, because people are going to anyway.


ur right.  i'll just deal with it

thanks again


----------



## Selva (Jan 7, 2011)

thesh00ter said:


> if there's just cause fine but can we at least get rid of the gifs?  i'm sorry to rain on Selva's and everybody elses parade but if no spoilers are allowed not even wrapped that means none at all, not even if they're gifs.  thank you


There's only one spoiler gif in that entire OVA. I already spoiler-taged it in the gifs thread saying it's a spoiler for anime. If someone else is using it in his/her sig I think you just need to link his/her post and post it here so the mods tell him/her to hide it or something.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2011)

480


----------



## thesh00ter (Jan 19, 2011)

i shouldn't bother but is this a spoiler: Naruto Shippuden OP 8 NICO Touches the Walls Diver single

i'm just getting tired of people coming to this section just to be spitful.


----------



## Morati (Jan 21, 2011)

Naruto Shippuden OP 8 NICO Touches the Walls Diver single


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Shukumei (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure if this is anywhere near 'high' enough to be considered a spoiler (saying a certain character whose abilities we have not seen yet will have a 'fight' in this arc), as I haven't been around NF in a while and haven't been reading how people are posting and what is being cut, but ...



I may be overreacting; your call.


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Feb 4, 2011)

sig might be spoiler?


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Re: Report a Spoiler! Thread



1758


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Feb 8, 2011)

Re: Report a Spoiler!Thread



2nd line?

1759


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 9, 2011)

^really? but that was shown in the preview...


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Feb 10, 2011)

same sig as before


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Feb 10, 2011)

Q_Q


----------



## Selva (Feb 10, 2011)

STARSTRIKE said:


> Q_Q


and how is that a spoiler?


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Feb 10, 2011)

how is it not a spoiler?


----------



## neshru (Feb 10, 2011)

not a big deal, but that manga panel does spoil a scene in the next episode

*Spoiler*: _reason_ 



the episode initially leads you to believe the mizukage is someone else. So pointing out who's the mizukage is a spoiler right now.


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2011)

That was like the one post in a page full of spoilers I wouldn't consider a spoiler


----------



## TGM (Feb 16, 2011)

Eh, this one's iffy:


----------



## Olivia (Feb 18, 2011)

What is a spoiler on that page?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Feb 19, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> What is a spoiler on that page?


If you read the manga then I don't need to explain myself.


----------



## Vash (Feb 19, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> If you read the manga then I don't need to explain myself.



I read the manga, and I can't see a spoiler on that page.


----------



## Neelix (Feb 21, 2011)

Big spoiler and I'm sure it was intentional because the thread has nothing to do with it.


----------



## eddman (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Poucho said:


> Big spoiler and I'm sure it was intentional because the thread has nothing to do with it.



Yeah. I noticed that too. Definitely a spoiler.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2011)

No spoilers, even in spoiler tags.


----------



## eddman (Feb 22, 2011)

Apparently some people, who are not very fond of the kage arc, are taking advantage of the word "spoilers" in the thread's title as an excuse for spoiling it. How about removing that word?

After all an official trailer isn't really a spoiler, is it?


----------



## Erunno (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought spoilers are generally forbidden in this forum, spoiler tag or no.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 22, 2011)

Generally yes but the mods have made exceptions such as with the UNIQLO AMV thread. Still I agree that doesn't mean we should treat it like a thread in the house >.>


----------



## geG (Feb 22, 2011)

eddman said:


> Apparently some people, who are not very fond of the kage arc, are taking advantage of the word "spoilers" in the thread's title as an excuse for spoiling it. How about removing that word?
> 
> After all an official trailer isn't really a spoiler, is it?



There are spoilers in the trailer though

The tricky part is that I don't really think a lot of the complaints are spoilers, because most of them are opinions like "I don't like the arc because of how Sasuke acts" or "I don't like because of how Naruto acts". I don't really think saying "There's going to be character development" is a spoiler since that's evident with all canon arcs, and whether or not the developments are good or bad are just opinions.

It has been moving a lot closer to spoiler territory lately though. I think I'll just lock the thread because it's annoying me too.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 22, 2011)

^jux posted some huge spoilers in that thread if you didn't notice


----------



## eddman (Feb 22, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> Generally yes but the mods have made exceptions such as with the UNIQLO AMV thread. Still I agree that doesn't mean we should treat it like a thread in the house >.>



That's one of those rare occasions when an anime studio decides to spoil its own anime. There isn't much we could do about that.



Geg said:


> The tricky part is that I don't really think a lot of the complaints are spoilers, because most of them are opinions...
> 
> It has been moving a lot closer to spoiler territory lately though. I think I'll just lock the thread because it's annoying me too.



Yes, it was mostly opinions (with a few spoilers too), but those negative opinions were ruining the arc for anime-only viewers, who are yet to see and experience it. 

Thanks for taking care of it.


----------



## Shukumei (Feb 28, 2011)

Some pretty big spoilers ... 

I suppose the response to  it would have to go as well?


----------



## eddman (Feb 28, 2011)

@Geg
What would you say about the jinchuriki cover of the manga chapter 420? Should we consider it a spoiler or not?


----------



## geG (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd say probably not


----------



## eddman (Mar 1, 2011)

Seconded. Sneaking a spoiler like that. Actually, the whole thread is a spoiler magnet.


----------



## geG (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a stupid post, but I wouldn't say it's a spoiler. Anyone could infer that from the preview


----------



## eddman (Mar 8, 2011)

Isn't this a spoiler? Sasuke doing what?!


----------



## geG (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh, that's what I get for just skimming over most of his posts >_>


----------



## eddman (Mar 8, 2011)

@Geg
You are a moderator and a long time member, so you know what you're doing and I respect your decisions, but don't you think that such people who deliberately spoil, deserve at least a short ban?


----------



## Undead (Mar 8, 2011)

For a first time offense, I think it's harsh. A second time? Sure.


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> For a first time offense, I think it's harsh. A second time? Sure.



i got banned for three days for some crappy spoiler so let him suffer as i did


----------



## geG (Mar 8, 2011)

eddman said:


> @Geg
> You are a moderator and a long time member, so you know what you're doing and I respect your decisions, but don't you think that such people who deliberately spoil, deserve at least a short ban?



Well they are banned (they may not have been when you made this post since as a regular mod I don't have the power to ban people myself). And I am typically harsher on people who spoil deliberately than on those who don't.


----------



## eddman (Mar 10, 2011)

Laffite's post


----------



## geG (Mar 14, 2011)

Not a spoiler. It's subtle, but you can see it in ep 201 when Ao looks at him with his Byakugan.


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 16, 2011)

i know u prolly saw this already Geg and let it slide but should hinting like this be allowed?  for one, somebody like me and i'm sure anybody else that's an anime-only watcher, it should be obvious whats gonna happen next in the upcoming fights, especially after a comment like this.  but second, that's pretty much confirmed after, oh i dunno, 3 to 4 comments using 1 term that it's even more obvious that a specific character can and will use.  i know this is a stretch but we're all aren't dummies here and again the replies to that thread are really giving it away.  even if you don't delete these posts, would u agree that hinting is just as much giving it away?


----------



## eddman (Mar 17, 2011)

Hinting is not allowed but no one cares. 



			
				Taxman said:
			
		

> everyone in here should be discussing topics as if THEY HAVE NOT READ THE MANGA.





Some people take advantage of _no spoiler_ rule and say stuff like "Oh this is KTV so I can't spoil but you'll see the fight" or hint in an argument in order to win like "soon you'll know how strong he is" and etc.

I think _no hinting_ rule should be enforced as much as _no spoiling_.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree and we've been trying to do that. That thread about white zetsu had a bunch of hinters in it and I think I deleted like half a page of posts and warned people to cut it out. 

If you hinters are looking in here....don't hint. No "oh you think he's dead/alive/losing/winning " posts....I know you're trying to do a sly wink to other manga readers but this section, like Tax says, is for _anime watchers only_. 

If I see someone repeatedly doing the hint thing or hinting in such an obvious way it's crossing beyond hinting, I will ban for it.

Y'all have been warned


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks eddman for backing me and thanks Naruko for ur support.  i agree with u Naruko on the threads like the ones ur referring to.  they're really ridiculous and blatant.  it's hard for me to believe (which really i don't) that the ones that start that thread haven't read the manga.  like Danzo's Sharingan.  i don't even think i've been in there but i'm sure some big mouth wanted to start blabbing.  that 4th Mizukage thread is another one i stay out of.


----------



## Klue (Mar 17, 2011)

He tagged it:


----------



## TGM (Mar 18, 2011)

Spoilers in his tag, and the guy after him quotes the same spoiler.


----------



## eddman (Mar 18, 2011)

possible spoilers, specially 2nd page.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, when Geg is gone these spoilers just linger on forever. One of them is over 24 hours old. Don't tell me he's the only mod that still checks this thread 



Klue said:


> He tagged it:





TGM said:


> Spoilers in his tag, and the guy after him quotes the same spoiler.





eddman said:


> possible spoilers, specially 2nd page.


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 18, 2011)

Naruko must not be around either if that's the case


----------



## geG (Mar 19, 2011)

Welp, I requested that other mods keep a closer eye on KTV while I was gone, and I know Naruko usually does, but I guess she wasn't around much either.


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 19, 2011)

Geg said:


> Welp, I requested that other mods keep a closer eye on KTV while I was gone, and I know Naruko usually does, but I guess she wasn't around much either.


she did a couple of days ago as u can see when we were talking about hinting.  but i'm still glad ur back.  thanks for all ur hard work and patience.


----------



## eddman (Mar 20, 2011)

Hints. #22. Maybe #16 and last part of #7.


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 20, 2011)

i know this is selfish but is there anyway to get rid of these guys?  at least temporarily.  cuz i know more will come but maybe they won't be as many as this time.


----------



## Undead (Mar 20, 2011)

thesh00ter said:


> i know this is selfish but is there anyway to get rid of these guys?  at least temporarily.  cuz i know more will come but maybe they won't be as many as this time.


The general rule is, if a person posts spoilers, he / she gets warned. If they do it again, they get a temporary ban.


----------



## neshru (Mar 20, 2011)

thesh00ter said:


> i know this is selfish but is there anyway to get rid of these guys?  at least temporarily.  cuz i know more will come but maybe they won't be as many as this time.


I think an IQ test before registering would solve a lot of problems on this forum.


----------



## Addy (Mar 20, 2011)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> The general rule is, if a person posts spoilers, he / she gets warned. If they do it again, they get a temporary ban.



i got banned 3 days and no one warned me 

damn mods can't even follow their own rules


----------



## geG (Mar 20, 2011)

I follow my own rules that are in my head 

Your ban was almost a year ago, but since it looks like it was your only ban your post must have been a really major spoiler or blatantly spoiling on purpose. Those tend to get longer bans than accidental minor spoilers.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> i got banned 3 days and no one warned me
> 
> damn mods can't even follow their own rules



straight from the rules thread of this section:



> If you spoil anything plot related in this section about events of Part 2 that have yet to be animated, you will be banned for a day or more depending on the severity of the spoilers posted.
> 
> Comments about how the anime will handle certain plot aspects and certain character appearances should be held in the House of Uzumaki. Anything of that detail in this section will result in a one day ban.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blaze (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't think newcomers read rules.


----------



## Addy (Mar 22, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Don't think newcomers read rules.



screw the rules, i have money


----------



## eddman (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't even know what to say. Why don't they read the rules?



and the post after it.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 23, 2011)

That's pretty bad.


----------



## Akahime (Mar 23, 2011)

I am so glad I read the manga..I would be so pissed of if I knew something major like that D: Hope it gets removed soon! Poor people that read it!


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 23, 2011)

yeah i think it's time i stop coming to this forum cuz the outbreak of idiots won't stop.  i didn't see the spoiler thank goodness but by you guys reacted it's just out and out blatant now.  i'll prolly have to stay away from OP and Bleach too just in case some of the idiots wanna come over there.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 23, 2011)

thesh00ter said:


> yeah i think it's time i stop coming to this forum cuz the outbreak of idiots won't stop.  i didn't see the spoiler thank goodness but by you guys reacted it's just out and out blatant now.  i'll prolly have to stay away from OP and Bleach too just in case some of the idiots wanna come over there.



Yeah I'm thinking of it as well - it's getting intolerable. People just don't seem to learn. IMO the mods make it clear enough that Spoilers of any kind aren't allowed yet there's always a barrage of them. It should be a one week ban for the first offence, followed by an automatic ban for the second. It's the only way you can get through to people. 

If you guys on KTV think the retards posting spoilers are bad, you should check out the dub board. Spoiler central. I've already had to report three posts today. It only takes one second for someone to read a post for the entire story to be ruined for them. So it really pisses me off.

The worst thing as has already been mentioned are the "veiled hints/spoilers" and the not so "subtle spoilers", where people make "predictions", followed by stupid winks or some stupid logic/reasoning so you know that they are basically trying to tell us what actually happened.


----------



## geG (Mar 23, 2011)

The sad reality is that the majority of people on the internet are fucking stupid. It's just not possible to keep them all from coming here.

Also yeah I try my best to get rid of all the "hey guys wouldn't it be cool if this happens WINK HEHEHE" posts but that's not always possible either.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 23, 2011)

thesh00ter said:


> yeah i think it's time i stop coming to this forum cuz the outbreak of idiots won't stop.  i didn't see the spoiler thank goodness but by you guys reacted it's just out and out blatant now.  i'll prolly have to stay away from OP and Bleach too just in case some of the idiots wanna come over there.



Maybe I'll start putting a reminder in the episode discussion thread titles, it *should* at least make those threads safer. But honestly I wouldn't be surprised if someone still does it even in a thread that specifically says no spoilers in the title. People really are that dumb.


----------



## eddman (Mar 23, 2011)

How about this?

First strike - 2 days for small hints to 1 week for major spoilers.
Second strike - permanent ban from KTV.

Just kidding, Maybe!!


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 23, 2011)

Geg said:


> *The sad reality is that the majority of people on the internet are fucking stupid.* It's just not possible to keep them all from coming here.
> 
> Also yeah I try my best to get rid of all the "hey guys wouldn't it be cool if this happens WINK HEHEHE" posts but that's not always possible either.


i agree Geg, and that's why imma lay low.  i've actually been doing it for a while so it's nothing new.  but i try to be smart at check this thread before i dive headfirst into any of these threads.  to u and Naruko (whose sparkly username i adore so much) please don't think i don't appreciate what you do.  but again, i made my statement really to help others see what the best solution is sometimes, just stay away or come through every once and a while.  that's really the only reason i made it known.  i mean it's no secret either.


----------



## Th0rndike (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post. I've been visiting this forums for a lot of time, yet i have never signed up until now. The reason is that i've seen way too many spoilers this week, it's getting really crazy, and i want to be able to report these @ssholes. Just saw another one in the current episode thread, posted by someone called "Alien".


----------



## Neelix (Mar 24, 2011)

This guy is on a Spoiler rampage mode D:


----------



## eddman (Mar 25, 2011)

@Geg
What's your take on spoilers in avatars and signatures? Obviously we can't ask people to remove them, because they mostly post outside KTV. Is there anything that could be done, besides blocking avatars and signatures altogether from User Control Panel?

EDIT: Is it possible for admins to add a "Remove Avatar" or "Remove Signature" option when posting, so that people could block their avatars and signatures for a specific post?


----------



## neshru (Mar 25, 2011)

you can disable all signatures (and avatars) from your profile options. Not only you avoid spoilers that way, but everything becomes much cleaner and reading these forums much easier.


----------



## eddman (Mar 25, 2011)

neshru said:


> you can disable all signatures (and avatars) from your profile options. Not only you avoid spoilers that way, but everything becomes much cleaner and reading these forums much easier.



I'm aware of that; read my post again. Actually, I've had signatures blocked for a long time now and, as you've mentioned, it makes the forum clean and improves load times drastically. I don't have to wait for all those 3MB stupid signatures anymore.

Avatars, on the other hand, are not blocked. For me, they help to recognize posters faster and easier, and give them some sort of character.


----------



## neshru (Mar 25, 2011)

You can disable avatars the same way you do with signatures. Or you can adblock the avatars you don't like. There's nothing else that can be done really. If moderators aren't enforcing any rule about spoilers in avatars you will have to deal with it.


----------



## Alien (Mar 25, 2011)

Th0rndike said:


> Hi, this is my first post. I've been visiting this forums for a lot of time, yet i have never signed up until now. The reason is that i've seen way too many spoilers this week, it's getting really crazy, and i want to be able to report these @ssholes. Just saw another one in the current episode thread, posted by someone called "Alien".



No need to start calling people assholes.

I fucked up, my bad.


----------



## Th0rndike (Mar 25, 2011)

Alien said:


> No need to start calling people assholes.
> 
> I fucked up, my bad.



It wasn't directly addressed to you, i was just pissed because of the multiple spoilers this week. Maybe you're not an asshole, but there are many in these forums, spoiling on purpose.


----------



## eddman (Mar 25, 2011)

neshru said:


> You can disable avatars the same way you do with signatures. Or you can adblock the avatars you don't like. There's nothing else that can be done really. If moderators aren't enforcing any rule about spoilers in avatars you will have to deal with it.



Come on neshru. Do you even read my posts. Maybe it's my fault that my posts aren't understandable. I said I know about that ability in control panel. I haven't blocked avatars *on purpose*, because:



> For me, they help to recognize posters faster and easier, and give them some sort of character.



No, it can be done, probably, but it requires some work:



> Is it possible for admins to add a "Remove Avatar" or "Remove Signature" option when posting, so that people could block their avatars and signatures for a specific post?


----------



## neshru (Mar 25, 2011)

eddman said:


> Come on neshru. Do you even read my posts.


Whatever man, I was trying to be helpful. 
Wait for an answer from a mod then. Which will tell you nothing can be done about it.


----------



## eddman (Mar 25, 2011)

neshru said:


> Whatever man, I was trying to be helpful.



I know, and thanks. I didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## TGM (Mar 26, 2011)

Several posts in this thread refer to "later points in the manga". Not sure that they count as spoilers, however...


----------



## Naruko (Mar 26, 2011)

Checking context - thanks


----------



## Blaze (Mar 27, 2011)

I read it again and again I really don't see it.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't see it either - they seem to be saying Kishi's style of writing is you do a fight, later on you rest up (maybe train) and come out stronger than you were in that earlier fight. That's common in shonen, I don't see anything being revealed, it's just too generic.


----------



## thesh00ter (Mar 27, 2011)

ok my apologies.  i just thought he was hinting at something since that so popular nowadays on this forum.


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2011)

i think there should be a new rule were people who point to something being a spoiler in the thread the spoiler is in. 

lets say that the anime did not reach the pain arc: 
someone says:


> naruto will go 6 tails on pain.



now, i read many predictions but i never really take anyone seriously. it would be like someone saying that hidan will show in the pain arc. wither i knew or not, i just ignore it.

but then someone responds:


> that's a spoiler. don't post any



now i know it's a spoiler.

like that guy in another thread who pointed to something being a spoiler.


----------



## PeinOwns (Mar 27, 2011)

Huge one on the "sasuke was going to use kirin at the reunion"


----------



## PeinOwns (Mar 27, 2011)

sorted now


----------



## geG (Mar 28, 2011)

^I'm pretty sure the dub section has its own report spoiler thread. There's not much I can do about anything posted there.


----------



## eddman (Mar 29, 2011)

Spoiler?? 201 was the last episode I watched, so I'm not sure.



Epic example of an annoying hint.


----------



## Dei (Mar 31, 2011)

in the episode discussion for 205 there is a huge spoiler on page 4 or 5.
(don't know how to link a single post)


----------



## TGM (Mar 31, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> in the episode discussion for 205 there is a huge spoiler on page 4 or 5.
> (don't know how to link a single post)



Eh, I didn't notice anything too major, though I guess these could sort of count as spoilerish:


----------



## TGM (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing too major, but this thread is littered with spoiler posts:


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 5, 2011)

The next post quoted it.


----------



## Selva (Apr 5, 2011)

^ There are no spoilers in that post! O_o


----------



## geG (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, he's talking about Sakura's training with Tsunade during the timeskip.


----------



## Gatsu (Apr 7, 2011)

see sig


----------



## lodmad (Apr 7, 2011)

Read the fist spoiler and it was big...


----------



## geG (Apr 7, 2011)

Unless I'm overlooking something I didn't see any big spoilers there, but there was some hinting so I deleted that


----------



## Undead (Apr 7, 2011)

Not a spoiler, but her post should be deleted for basically shooting down a theory because she reads the manga.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 7, 2011)

and also this from the same poster




 - classic example of a "veiled/subtle" hint that something is going to happen.


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2011)

First sentence. We still didn't get to the last part yet


----------



## neshru (Apr 8, 2011)

this thread has a bunch of posts that fall in the "you'll see HEHEHEHE" category.
Not sure if you'll want to remove them, but I'm pointing it out just in case.


----------



## Shukumei (Apr 8, 2011)

This poster has been banned (for other posts?) but this post with death-spoilers still remains.


----------



## Shukumei (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry for double-posting but I see the spoiler I linked to was already taken care of so an edit to that post wouldn't help.

A different member has another manga-death-spoilers (or close enough?) as images in his GIF sig (which isn't in spoiler tags) and was turned on in at least one post here I just read:



It's possible other posts of his in Konoha TV may also include said signature turned on.

Not sure what you'd do (ask or edit in spoiler tags or turn off the sig in those posts, if you have those powers?) but thought I'd point it out as I stumbled across it (I'm not  "looking for spoilers to report"! )


----------



## geG (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah double posting in this thread is fine. Otherwise I won't know if something new's been reported


----------



## Ryder1000 (Apr 11, 2011)

Some guy mention about Kabuto and.............


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 11, 2011)

^I already linked that guy's post...


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Whoah that potentially could be a big one. That guy already has a large negative reputation. Surely it's time for a ban now.


----------



## Wizard (Apr 12, 2011)

i think my signature is too big. so how do i put a spoiler?


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2011)

Use spoiler tags

[spoiler](put text/image here)[/spoiler]


----------



## geG (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm honestly not sure because I don't know if he's a manga reader or not.

Either way he's probably just referencing the preview


----------



## thesh00ter (Apr 13, 2011)

Geg said:


> I'm honestly not sure because I don't know if he's a manga reader or not.
> 
> Either way he's probably just referencing the preview


k thanks.  i apologize, i'm sorry if i come off paranoid but with the number of hints i don't know what's what anymore.  that's why i reported that one a week ago about Sakura's training.  the way the person had it worded i thought there was something else in the future.  not her initial training.  so i feel people should clarify what they're gonna say and not just type willy nilly.


----------



## TGM (Apr 14, 2011)

One of his Choji pics is pretty spoilerish.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 16, 2011)

Not sure if this is a spoiler as I don't know what happens in the manga but for his number one in his list makes no sense unless something happens in the future.


----------



## thesh00ter (Apr 17, 2011)

wow nice one.  report a spoiler and spoiling at the same time.  something new everyday


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 21, 2011)

There's a spoiler near the end of this post


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 21, 2011)

Spoilerific.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Apr 22, 2011)

Yo again



spoilerific banner.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Apr 23, 2011)

Last line. 

Gee go on, tell us who wins


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 23, 2011)

Another spoiler


2nd para, 
*Spoiler*: _@mod only_ 



Kabutomaru 


wants Sasuke for power,

These kind of threads lead to flaming/baiting. wtvr..


----------



## TGM (Apr 23, 2011)

^ As of the new opening though, I'm really not so sure that's considered a spoiler anymore. 

Hell, you can arguably even go so far back as that time he met Naruto in the woods during the Itachi arc...


----------



## geG (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't even read all that without losing braincells

I'll just delete it and all the posts that reference it since it looks like it was starting another shitstorm.


----------



## neshru (Apr 27, 2011)

completely spoils one of the upcoming episodes


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 27, 2011)

^really? how dumb can people be? I don't care if the link says to keep away, you don't post crap like that in KTV not even in spoiler tags ><


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2011)

lol, I was actually going to link that after ep 212. Guess there's no point now


----------



## Neelix (Apr 27, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> ^really? how dumb can people be? I don't care if the link says to keep away, you don't post crap like that in KTV not even in spoiler tags ><



No, dumb are the people who open it even though it says *KEEP THE FUCK AWAY FROM IT*.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 27, 2011)

^dumb people are the ones who don't read the RULES!


----------



## neshru (Apr 27, 2011)

insane111 said:


> lol, I was actually going to link that after ep 212. Guess there's no point now


Linking it after 212 has aired makes sense, it's actually a pretty well done fan video. It's too bad some people _really_ don't get the forum rules.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 27, 2011)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> ^dumb people are the ones who don't read the RULES!



And those rules were made for dumb people that exist within Konoha TV.
Guess I'll have to remove the video even if the 90% of the people in this section are manga readers.
The remaining 10 percent is made of retards I suppose...


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 28, 2011)

This guy really didn't write any spoilers, but that fan animation there is full of those.


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

^ wow! I feel like choking babies now


----------



## Selva (Apr 28, 2011)

Set.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 28, 2011)

Spoiler tagged.


----------



## thesh00ter (Apr 28, 2011)

Boy those fish are biting today aren't they?

:::uggghhhh:::


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 28, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Spoiler tagged.



I already posted that here.


----------



## neshru (Apr 29, 2011)

Please, just permaban people like this.


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll ban it, but really, when this chapter came out in the manga was there _anyone_ who didn't predict that?


----------



## neshru (Apr 29, 2011)

That's not even the point. Just hate retards that purposely spoil stuff for other people because they think it's fun.


----------



## geG (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I know. I probably wouldn't have bothered banning if it wasn't for the "Hahahaaa.. spoiled!" at the end of the post


----------



## eddman (May 1, 2011)

Neelix said:


> And those rules were made for dumb people that exist within Konoha TV.
> Guess I'll have to remove the video even if the 90% of the people in this section are manga readers.
> The remaining 10 percent is made of retards I suppose...



Rules are rules. If you don't like them go live in Afghanistan or something.

Konoha TV is supposed to be a safe haven for anime viewers. If you can't respect that, then do us a favor and GTFO. You're too smart for this section; calling others retards.


----------



## Fullazare (May 5, 2011)

I don't know how works this thread, but I think there's a spoiler for "anime viewers only" in this message, in the last sentence.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 5, 2011)

Fullazare said:


> I don't know how works this thread, but I think there's a spoiler for anime viewers in this message, in the last sentence.



Why? it was already touched upon.


----------



## Fullazare (May 5, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why?


Because I don't remember that in the anime they already talked about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Shisui's eye"



So for those who only watch anime, it's a spoiler, isn't it?

If I'm wrong, sorry. My bad.


----------



## geG (May 5, 2011)

Ao talked about it during the Summit


----------



## Fullazare (May 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> Ao talked about it during the Summit


Really? I don't remember that the name of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shisui


 is appearing during the summit.
But I trust you.

Maybe it's the moment for me to watch again this arc from the beginnig/episodes 197/198.


----------



## freetgy (May 5, 2011)

ehm shisui is the guy Itachi killed to get MS, back in Part1
and was mentioned during the summit by Ao (he fought with him once)


----------



## Fullazare (May 5, 2011)

freetgy said:


> and was mentioned during the summit by Ao (he fought with him once)


That's this moment I don't remember in the anime.

Ok, sorry. Forget my mistake.


----------



## TGM (May 26, 2011)

His last sentence is a tad spoilerish.


----------



## Saren (May 26, 2011)

It's not really spoilerish saying Sasuke laughs is it? I don't see how that is giving away anything?

but for the sake of things i will edit it anyway


----------



## Boradis (May 26, 2011)

I think this is pretty definitely spoilery.


----------



## Ryder1000 (May 29, 2011)

Spoiler........


----------



## chaoscontrol189 (May 31, 2011)

Didnt confirm but looks like a spoiler..esp cuz the sig.


----------



## Suibi (Jun 2, 2011)

same sakura-tard does not learn the rule before post.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 2, 2011)

what Taijukage said.


----------



## Selva (Jun 4, 2011)

Manga spoilers in the middle of his/her ranting.


----------



## thesh00ter (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks.  cuz that idiots post was so freaking long i only skimmed through it.  good thing i did huh?  yeah this guy's ridiculous.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jun 16, 2011)

Both Crystalblade13 and Asakuna no Sasori


----------



## neshru (Jun 16, 2011)

nuke this retard.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't believe I'm doing this but what the hell


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 30, 2011)

Spoiler?


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 4, 2011)

Spoiler?


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Kony's comment.


----------



## neshru (Jul 6, 2011)

hinting?


----------



## Boradis (Jul 7, 2011)

.


----------



## HokageLuffy (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont know if this qualifies, been as its obviously going to happen anyway?


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 27, 2011)

Topic creator spoiled a major story battle without any spoiler warnings.


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2011)

That's House of Uzumaki, I can't do shit about that 

You can use the report post function to let that section's moderators know about it.


----------



## bahferretboy (Jul 27, 2011)

JuubiSage signiture


----------



## geG (Jul 27, 2011)

That's just an edit. It's making fun of Nagato's "I'll believe in you" moment


----------



## bahferretboy (Jul 27, 2011)

haha awesome, now i am happy again  apologies to juubi


----------



## Ryder1000 (Jul 28, 2011)

Crystalblade13's comment.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 29, 2011)

Geg said:


> That's just an edit. It's making fun of Nagato's "I'll believe in you" moment



Edit? You think it's an edit? How dare you


----------



## eddman (Aug 5, 2011)

Seems spoilerish.


----------



## geG (Aug 5, 2011)

Both of those posts were really just speculation, but they were dangerously close to other spoilers so deleting them


----------



## eddman (Aug 5, 2011)

Geg said:


> Both of those posts were really just speculation, but they were dangerously close to other spoilers so deleting them



Yeah but the problem is some people are not capable of understanding the simplest rule ever:

"Everyone in here should be discussing topics as if THEY HAVE NOT READ THE MANGA."


----------



## fortysix (Aug 6, 2011)

just the comment about Minato and Kushina is a spoiler if people only saw the picture it wouldn't actually spoil anything


----------



## Ryder1000 (Aug 6, 2011)

what Calimike said.


----------



## Boradis (Aug 11, 2011)

?

*Update:* From my research it seems that I did so I've removed the post. At the moment there's one post following it that repeats the information I accidentally spilled. 



It was an honest mistake and I apologize.


----------



## fortysix (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure if this actually counts as a spoiler but i decided to post it here just in case


----------



## HokageLuffy (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty big spoiler.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 21, 2011)

Isn't this post kinda like a spoiler with that DNA thing?


----------



## Undead (Sep 7, 2011)

Big spoiler.


----------



## TGM (Sep 29, 2011)

Er, I'm not seeing any spoilers in any of these links.


----------



## Ryder1000 (Sep 29, 2011)

Phazoninja


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Sep 30, 2011)

major spoiler.


----------



## phazoninja (Sep 30, 2011)

Ryder1000 said:


> Phazoninja



Nothing in my post was a spoiler, I purposely left it ambiguous...

Also, you flipping quoted me in a post right bellow.

-reply to me *WHILE QUOTING* supposed "spoiler"
-Report it two mins later

might as well report yourself too


----------



## TGM (Sep 30, 2011)

I believe ambiguity still counts as spoilers.

It _is_ pretty ridiculous he quoted the same post he reported in this thread, however. Pretty counterproductive if you ask me...


----------



## phazoninja (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, we shall see what happens I guess.


----------



## phazoninja (Oct 8, 2011)

TGM said:


> Er, I'm not seeing any spoilers in any of these links.





That one he bolded "enter imposter naruto" and then says "Oh mixing canon material into filler"
Thus spoiling the imposter naruto


this one he says "lets get to the war arc"
I know its implied the war is coming up...but it hasn't been confirmed yet...so thats a spoiler right?


This one....idk why I flagged it....guess I messed up.


----------



## Undead (Oct 13, 2011)

MAJOR spoiler in signature.


----------



## fortysix (Oct 25, 2011)

the whole thread


----------



## lodmad (Oct 29, 2011)

and I believe there are more in the thread


----------



## fortysix (Nov 5, 2011)

spoiler in sig


----------



## TGM (Nov 24, 2011)

Spoiler in the last sentence.

Edit: Same guy also has similar, though milder spoilers in the topic post of this thread:


----------



## fortysix (Dec 1, 2011)

in the spoiler tag


----------



## thesh00ter (Dec 8, 2011)

does this count as hinting?  i'll delete if it's ok.


----------



## phazoninja (Dec 15, 2011)

spoiling future battle


his sig is a panel from last weeks chapter...


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2011)

That's not really a spoiler anymore it's right there in the title of the episode


----------



## phazoninja (Dec 15, 2011)

Geg said:


> That's not really a spoiler anymore it's right there in the title of the episode



Ah, my mistake.

Point still stands on the other one tho.
Massive spoiler right there in the sig.


----------



## HPTR Fangirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Re: KTV: Report a Spoiler Thread

Are anime watchers aware of this?? (I haven't been watching the series from mid Kage-summit arc, so I'm exactly not sure)



1838


----------



## Selva (Jan 13, 2012)

^ that's not a spoiler.


----------



## Boradis (Jan 20, 2012)

seems like a lame attempt at a stealth spoiler.


----------



## geG (Jan 20, 2012)

Nah he's telling the truth about not reading the manga


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

the last sentence.


----------



## Selva (Jan 26, 2012)

wtf dude >___>


----------



## TGM (Feb 23, 2012)

Last word in his post is a spoiler.


----------



## TGM (Feb 23, 2012)

^ Not a spoiler to report, but in that thread, nobody actually quoted the spoiler part of his post in any of the extra deleted posts. :/


----------



## eddman (Mar 2, 2012)

They are not exactly spoiling but as the rule says we shouldn't refer to non-animated manga chapters at all. They simply don't exist while posting in konoha TV.


----------



## eddman (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Geg. I forgot this one. It's redundant.



and this:



I've a got a question too. There are users who have spoilers in their avatars and signatures, sometimes quite big ones.

Yes, I know, I've been advised to block them, but that's not a solution. Signatures, I can block, they're annoying, but I like avatars. It's easier to recognize users with them, and they give a sort of character to them, like your avatar. That's how I know you, Geg.

What can be done about them?

EDIT: Just remembered, I've asked this about a year ago, but didn't get an answer. Sorry to ask again.


----------



## geG (Mar 2, 2012)

Usually if I see a sig with a big signature I try to do something about it, but most of the time things from the manga out of context in avatars aren't really big or specific enough to be considered spoilers unless it's like a huge plot-critical thing like Kabuto's Edo Tensei.


----------



## eddman (Mar 2, 2012)

Geg said:


> Usually if I see a sig with a big signature I try to do something about it, but most of the time things from the manga out of context in avatars aren't really big or specific enough to be considered spoilers unless it's like a huge plot-critical thing like Kabuto's Edo Tensei.



Ok, thanks. Guess we have to cope with them, but I think users should at least respect the non-manga readers a little bit and refrain from using such avatars.

Why not make a rule about not using spoilery avatars?


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Mar 11, 2012)

Is this a manga spoiler? I've never heard about this name for Tobi in the anime


----------



## TGM (Mar 11, 2012)

shootingstarsandmoon said:


> Is this a manga spoiler? I've never heard about this name for Tobi in the anime



It's not a spoiler, he was just combining the names Tobi and Madara, similar to how some users currently call Kabuto "Kabutomaru", combining the names Kabuto and Orochimaru.


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Mar 12, 2012)

TGM said:


> It's not a spoiler, he was just combining the names Tobi and Madara, similar to how some users currently call Kabuto "Kabutomaru", combining the names Kabuto and Orochimaru.



Lol ok. Thanks


----------



## TGM (Mar 15, 2012)

Second link quotes the first link's spoiler. Yeah, it's a silly one, but a spoiler's a spoiler!


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 9, 2012)

Jutsu spoilers?


----------



## eddman (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, but it's quoted here too.


----------



## Vash (May 10, 2012)

This isn't a spoiler.


----------



## geG (May 10, 2012)

I edited the spoiler out


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 17, 2012)

The whole thread


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jun 24, 2012)

Not really that spoiler ish, but still a spoiler


----------



## Psycho Master (Jul 2, 2012)

First post on this page of the thread. It spoils something that will be in the next few episodes of the anime.


----------



## Chaos Control (Jul 16, 2012)

Last bit of the post.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Naruko (Aug 12, 2012)

^^This got cleaned up. Thanks, as always, for the help with links n stuff!


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 16, 2012)

Edit: Never mind he fixed it.


----------



## Undead (Aug 23, 2012)

Major spoilers


----------



## geG (Aug 23, 2012)

fixed    it


----------



## Undead (Aug 23, 2012)

That was fast. Thanks dude.


----------



## TGM (Aug 24, 2012)

Spoiler in tag.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 25, 2012)

Posts a page from Chapter 550ish.


----------



## Footmax (Sep 23, 2012)

Major spoiler :


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 4, 2012)

They are talking again about the Tobi spoiler in the OP:


----------



## Akahime (Oct 25, 2012)

Pretty spoilerish ava/sig imo.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 1, 2012)

Pretty big spoiler:


----------



## Melodie (Nov 2, 2012)

Major spoiler in his avatar:


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 25, 2012)

Is that avatar and sig considered a spoiler? I'm not sure...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Nov 28, 2012)

Is this title a spoiler?


----------



## Coldhands (Nov 28, 2012)

Yami_no_Princess said:


> http://www.narutoforums.com/showpost.php?p=45351341&postcount=1
> 
> Is this title a spoiler?



Yes it is.


----------



## geG (Nov 28, 2012)

Fixed the title


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 1, 2012)

Huge ass spoiler:


----------



## Addy (Dec 3, 2012)

please delete this. posted it in wrong section but i did delete everything in it including the title.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 7, 2012)

Spoiler right there.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 8, 2012)

That sig bothers me


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 11, 2012)

no spoilers, not even in tags...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Dec 24, 2012)

I knew this kind of shit would happen at some point, lol


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 30, 2012)

Malicious spoiling





Spoiler Avatar:


----------



## Walkway (Jan 17, 2013)

Spoils in tags. Not sure how huge of a deal this is but still.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Feb 9, 2013)

Shouldn't be posting in here with that sig:


----------



## TGM (Feb 15, 2013)

While not flat out spoiling, his "teasers" are quite obnoxious nonetheless. He's clearly right on the border.


----------



## geG (Feb 15, 2013)

Edited parts of the post


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't you guys think 6th coffin thread is a bit too much for potential spoilers since we're really close....


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 18, 2013)

Names....


----------



## geG (Feb 22, 2013)

Pretty sure he's anime-only


----------



## neshru (Feb 22, 2013)

this guy is pointing out someone else's spoiler (I don't know if it is really a spoiler, but just in case)


----------



## Weasel (Mar 21, 2013)

Right there


----------



## Walkway (Mar 29, 2013)

spoiler in the tag


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 31, 2013)

D:


----------



## geG (Apr 4, 2013)

First one's not really a spoiler, they show it in the OP after all


----------



## neshru (Apr 5, 2013)

is this considered hinting?


----------



## Walkway (Apr 5, 2013)

enormous spoiler sitting in plain sight


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2013)

neshru said:


> is this considered hinting?



I'd say it is (hinting that x does poorly), but it would be gone already if Geg agreed.


----------



## geG (Apr 5, 2013)

I already edited part of the post that made it more obviously hinting (using the  smiley)


----------



## Willie White (Apr 6, 2013)

I consider hearing about upcoming fights that i didn't know about, to be spoilers.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 6, 2013)

Willie White said:


> I consider hearing about upcoming fights that i didn't know about, to be spoilers.



I assumed there would be a fight because of the opening showed one with Madara. I don't actually know if there will be one. If you noticed I edited my original comment days ago to say "alleged fight" to make it more clear. It's not a spoiler if I don't know any more than you do.


----------



## insane111 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mayrice said:


> I assumed there would be a fight because of the opening showed one with Madara. I don't actually know if there will be one. If you noticed I edited my original comment days ago to say "alleged fight" to make it more clear. It's not a spoiler if I don't know any more than you do.




I don't think he's talking about your post, or even about Madara. The Sasuke comment by  Dragon Tattoo is the problem. 

Everyone is allowed to mention the fight in the opening.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 6, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I don't think he's talking about your post, or even about Madara. The Sasuke comment by  Dragon Tattoo is the problem.
> 
> Everyone is allowed to mention the fight in the opening.



Oh thank goodness


----------



## Selva (Apr 8, 2013)

The avatar is a spoiler.


----------



## neshru (Apr 12, 2013)

double spoiler under spoiler tags


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Spoiler right?



How is that spoiler when the new opening has already spoiled Madara?


----------



## neshru (Jun 13, 2013)

This is probably a spoiler, but I don't know.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 29, 2013)

Newb...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 25, 2013)

This thread.


----------



## neshru (Jul 31, 2013)

isn't this kinda spoilery at this point?


----------



## neshru (Aug 1, 2013)

delete this shit immediately


Maybe permaban the guy too, because some people are gonna be pissed.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 1, 2013)

What is wrong with people ;-;


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Aug 20, 2013)

Avatar and signature have spoilers (I think)


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 20, 2013)

^ I can't see it, but just fyi, if you're an anime fan you may want to just turn off avatars and sigs to prevent stuff like this. If it was a spoiler. Again, I do not know.

Then again, it may have been me... Maybe my avatar is Tobi's true identity? HM?


----------



## shootingstarsandmoon (Aug 21, 2013)

RockSauron said:


> ^ I can't see it, but just fyi, if you're an anime fan you may want to just turn off avatars and sigs to prevent stuff like this. If it was a spoiler. Again, I do not know.
> 
> Then again, it may have been me... Maybe my avatar is Tobi's true identity? HM?



I think they are spoilers because I have never seen them in anime before. So possibly they occur in manga only so far.


----------



## neshru (Aug 23, 2013)

spoilers


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 24, 2013)

The last pic a spoiler?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

neshru said:


> spoilers



Those aren't spoilers.


----------



## RockSauron (Aug 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Those aren't spoilers.



Notice how Geg already edited it, with the message "No Spoilers".


----------



## Xeogran (Aug 27, 2013)

This counts as a spoiler, I guess.
My first time reporting one.


----------



## Weasel (Aug 29, 2013)

I know it`s not neccessary a spoiler, since you can`t really make out who this is, but I guess it would be better if some people wouldn`t see this signature:


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2013)

The thing is there was already a spoiler post about that which I deleted. Plus he's anime-only

Other anime-only people are drawing conclusions about Rin being in the opneing too so there's no real point in getting rid of it now

Fuckin opening and its fuckin rin


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

Just because an anime-only viewer guessed it doesn't mean you have to confirm it  My bad if he didn't, sometimes I have no clue what the hell he's saying.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 3, 2013)

Geg said:


> The thing is there was already a spoiler post about that which I deleted. Plus he's anime-only



Someone who is active in telegrams and library ? 
Mod can click-->


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 3, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Just because an anime-only viewer guessed it doesn't mean you have to confirm it  My bad if he didn't, sometimes I have no clue what the hell he's saying.



Most of the time, I don't know what the hell I'm saying either.

Also, I didn't really confirm it. It could have gone either way.


----------



## geG (Oct 3, 2013)

Ugh fuck I had him confused with someone else


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 3, 2013)

What about this one now?



RockSauron said:


> Also, I didn't really confirm it. It could have gone either way.



As I said, my bad.


----------



## insane111 (Oct 3, 2013)

Geg said:


> The thing is there was already a spoiler post about that which I deleted. Plus he's anime-only
> 
> Other anime-only people are drawing conclusions about Rin being in the opneing too so there's no real point in getting rid of it now
> 
> Fuckin opening and its fuckin rin





 The cut directly after it doesn't really help things either.


----------



## neshru (Oct 3, 2013)

Hinting and "hurr durr that was such a big spoiler" comments are already everywhere on the forum. Wouldn't it be easier to just let people say what they want without restraints under spoiler tags, and then nuke without mercy the people that hint or spoil outside of spoiler tags?
I mean, better late than never right?


----------



## insane111 (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah that no tags rule never made sense to me. I know why the rule was made, but if an anime viewer clicks an unlabeled spoiler button it's their own fault.


----------



## Iruel (Oct 3, 2013)

Maybe not sure.


----------



## phazoninja (Oct 6, 2013)

Sig is a spoiler


----------



## insane111 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well shit that was posted over 24 hours ago


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 13, 2013)

And he also brought up a year old thread.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 27, 2013)

Hinting.


----------



## Xeros (Nov 20, 2013)

This post was in HoU, I think it still counts because it's not in TAGS. So either he needs his post edited or deleted.

*BIG* spoiler .

*EDIT: *It's fixed. I think he already added the tags himself.


----------



## neshru (Nov 24, 2013)

This could be considered hinting:


Funny how the guy gets annoyed by what he thinks is spoiler, but by replying with sarcasm he ends up doing the spoiling instead. People should think a little before posting.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## RockSauron (Jan 16, 2014)

Hinting about what is to come via "Arc" names.


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2014)

lol at people thinking this isn't all one big arc


----------



## Iruel (Jan 16, 2014)

Well its kinda hard to call it a war when theres only two people left to fight against


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2014)

It's all part of the same big unresolved plot focus though. That's also why the bits before the war of Naruto training on the island are part of the same war arc


----------



## Iruel (Jan 16, 2014)

Geg said:


> It's all part of the same big unresolved plot focus though. That's also why the bits before the war of Naruto training on the island are part of the same war arc



No the war starts when Kabuto and Obito march with the ET and shit in chapter 515. The "Confining The Jinchuriki" Arc makes sense as far as the naming convention goes.


----------



## geG (Jan 16, 2014)

But that's not a story arc. There is no literal story arc, it's just a bunch of buildup with no central conflict (other than Naruto's training which continues long after the war starts), climax, or resolution. Unless you count Kabuto showing up and kidnapping Yamato as a story climax.

Splitting up this arc into four separate arcs the way Narutopedia did would be like saying Sasuke's fight with Danzou is a separate arc from the Kage Summit arc


----------



## neshru (May 22, 2014)

^giant manga page from upcoming chapters without even spoiler tags.


----------



## Ashi (Jun 5, 2014)

Sin3dd 

He called Ten Tails, Shinju

Not too much of a spoiler but Anime fans won't get it


----------



## Deynard (Jun 9, 2014)

Commen of Ｉｔａｃｈｉ


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

Might as well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

OMFG ARE PEOPLE REALLY THIS STUPID???


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

Seriously, that thread should be temporarily locked. Nobody can control themselves from posting spoilers.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jul 28, 2014)

Or change section, Idk. It always get slipped out once a while , sometimes I wonder if I should report or not.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 28, 2014)

Or moved to the HoU or even the library.

People will want a place to discuss it and given the current situation and rumors of it being "part" of the manga, it's rather hard to avoid spoilers.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh boy, here's another


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2014)

Ugh


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 29, 2014)

It's not really a spoiler unless he's hinting at it is it? I strongly recommend that thread should be locked until Thursday when the teaser airs.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 1, 2014)

FFS


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 2, 2014)

edit:nvm


----------



## ziemiak11 (Aug 28, 2014)

Signature. It's almost original panel from the manga


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 6, 2014)

Just in case.


----------



## neshru (Sep 7, 2014)

This guy is not helping by pointing it out openly


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2014)

And this too?


And this as well...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 19, 2014)

There's already a lot of spoiling . I can list more but I don't think I want to give fucks anymore. 

At least remove this though.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2014)

Either the spoiler rule needs to be abolished or this thread needs to move to the HoU section, cuz this shit is getting old.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Sep 20, 2014)

Quoted.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 21, 2014)

What a newb


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 21, 2014)

This one just needs an edit.


----------



## geG (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't think of anything wrong with that second one unless I'm completely missing something

edit: Wait I see it now


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 6, 2014)

that was quick

quoting spoilers:


Idk anymore:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RockSauron (Mar 12, 2015)

:/


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 12, 2015)

I forgot. Sorry :/


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 2, 2015)

Must I do all the reporting?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 5, 2015)

Even though it's technically a spoiler I question if there's 1 person on the planet who doesn't know about that by now, especially thanks to the movie. If such a person exists they probably don't use the internet to watch ..

 Actually I think it's even possible it was an error that they did *not *include that. There are already 2 major "eye" errors in the opening, this might just be a 3rd.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 26, 2015)

Delete thread


----------



## insane111 (Apr 28, 2015)

Are Korean dubs/english subs allowed in here? I saw one earlier, but it got quickly deleted. 

Not that I mind, the Koren voices are so terrible that I can't listen to it.


----------



## Naruko (Apr 28, 2015)

The section header is largely the same. Konoha TV is for manga-spoiler free English sub of Japanese anime for Naruto (and that does not mean English dub or cartoon network/Disney, as you see above in the header). So Korean should not be in here, sorry.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 23, 2015)

Spoilers?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 30, 2015)

This guy never learns


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 25, 2015)

Got another one. Might be more on the thread as well.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2015)

BlazingInferno said:


> Got another one. Might be more on the thread as well.


nope, not there now

So apparently even if you post a spoiler tag with a note "manga spoiler" it's not allowed.

Do you think you want to change this now that The Last and Boruto is out, Administration?


----------



## EllissonWatson (Oct 23, 2015)

it's not really a spoiler.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 5, 2015)

Geg, awaken from your long slumber


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello, this thing on? Clean up on aisle 1^


----------



## RockSauron (Dec 8, 2015)

Geg don't care anymore :3


----------



## SupremeKage (Dec 9, 2015)

Didn't know spoiling wasn't allowed. Anyways I fixed my post


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2016)

By the way does this thread even still any more after the release of Storm 4?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 6, 2016)

The 1% who:

Are anime-only watchers;
Haven't played or seen the new game;
Have been avoiding the internet for the last few years cos manga and movie spoilers;
Have been avoiding the internet for the last few months cos game spoilers and
Still visit the KonohaTV section, somehow and for some reason


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> The 1% who:
> 
> Are anime-only watchers;
> Haven't played or seen the new game;
> ...



................ and the manga finished two years ago but NF mods sill give a shit about them


----------



## RockSauron (Mar 6, 2016)

insane111 said:


> By the way does this thread even still any more after the release of Storm 4?



At the moment, I'm pretty sure this thread exists only for Zorp. Pretty sure he's the last anime only in this sectio.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 6, 2016)

Long Live Zorp! Be gentle with him.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> The 1% who:
> 
> Are anime-only watchers;
> Haven't played or seen the new game;
> ...



1% is being highly generous. I'd go with less than 0.1% (1 out of every 1,000+). The only way to not get spoiled at this point is to straight up avoid visiting any Naruto related sites or any Naruto related discussions.


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2016)

insane111 said:


> 1% is being highly generous. I'd go with less than 0.1% (1 out of every 1,000+). The only way to not get spoiled at this point is to straight up avoid visiting any Naruto related sites or any Naruto related discussions.



they need to make  a new poll to see who watches the anime only since i know for a  fact that each and every person who posts here is a manga reader


----------



## Platypus (Mar 6, 2016)

There's no point. Even if only one guy out of 1000 visiting this place were anime-only, it'd be pretty rude to drive him out of the section because the manga readers REALLY want to talk manga spoilers in KonohaTV. Mentioning spoilers in the schedule threads I can understand, since the episode titles and summaries are huge spoilers of themselves and as an anime-only viewer you should never read them. But the rest of the section should remain spoiler-free imo, even if it were for the sake of just a few people.   

In the Avenue, there should be one place where people can discuss just the anime without risk of getting spoiled. KonohaTV is that place. Allowing spoilers in between tags would probably lead to having a lot of tagged conversations regarding upcoming story developments and the ending of the manga, when really this section should be all about the anime tbh. You probably wouldn't like this section to become 50% spoiler-tagged conversations and 50% actual on-going anime discussion as an anime-only person. All in all, I'm okay with the current section rules.

Things did get a little out of hand regarding the Itachi Shinden novels . I wonder if novel content counts...


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 6, 2016)

I know one NFer who watches the anime here. So just don't spoil anything, aint that hard.



Naruko said:


> Long Live Zorp! Be gentle with him.



Yeap Zorp


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> I know one NFer who watches the anime here. So just don't spoil anything, aint that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap Zorp



People shouldn't spoil the inner details, but I'm rather certain every single person is aware of what the final fights actually are. So referring to "x vs. x" openly should be ok as long as you don't mention specifics.


----------



## Addy (Mar 6, 2016)

Platypus said:


> There's no point. Even if only one guy out of 1000 visiting this place were anime-only, it'd be pretty rude to drive him out of the section because the manga readers REALLY want to talk manga spoilers in KonohaTV. Mentioning spoilers in the schedule threads I can understand, since the episode titles and summaries are huge spoilers of themselves and as an anime-only viewer you should never read them. But the rest of the section should remain spoiler-free imo, even if it were for the sake of just a few people.
> 
> In the Avenue, there should be one place where people can discuss just the anime without risk of getting spoiled. KonohaTV is that place. Allowing spoilers in between tags would probably lead to having a lot of tagged conversations regarding upcoming story developments and the ending of the manga, when really this section should be all about the anime tbh. You probably wouldn't like this section to become 50% spoiler-tagged conversations and 50% actual on-going anime discussion as an anime-only person. All in all, I'm okay with the current section rules.
> 
> Things did get a little out of hand regarding the Itachi Shinden novels . I wonder if novel content counts...



the one percent rule the 99 percent who dominate this place....  Damm it


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2016)

Addy said:


> the one percent rule the 99 percent who dominate this place....  Damm it



Do you know why the rule was originally created? I still think it's pretty hilarious.

Spoiler tags were originally allowed in here, because that's what they are for, it's a fucking spoiler button to put spoilers inside of. However, a couple people were so dumb that they actually complained, because they kept "accidentally" clicking a button that says "SPOILER" and got mad about being spoiled. Somehow that illogical nonsense managed to get spoiler tags banned/only used for images.


----------



## root (Mar 6, 2016)

insane111 said:


> a couple people were so dumb that they actually complained, because they kept "accidentally" clicking a button that says "SPOILER" and got mad about being spoiled.


Which sorta makes sense because people also use spoiler tags for all sorts of other things like jokes or just to hide big text walls or images. So I get why people clicked them expecting something other than spoilers in there.

But yea, it's silly. I'm technically anime only but I don't mind spoilers at this point. Maybe they should just change the "[NO SPOILERS, NOT EVEN TAGGED]" warning to "[DON'T CLICK SPOILER TAGS, THEY MIGHT CONTAIN SPOILERS]"


----------



## insane111 (Mar 6, 2016)

root said:


> Which sorta makes sense because people also use spoiler tags for all sorts of other things like jokes or just to hide big text walls or images. So I get why people clicked them expecting something other than spoilers in there.
> 
> But yea, it's silly. I'm technically anime only but I don't mind spoilers at this point. Maybe they should just change the "[NO SPOILERS, NOT EVEN TAGGED]" warning to "[DON'T CLICK SPOILER TAGS, THEY MIGHT CONTAIN SPOILERS]"




I understand it's used for multiple purposes, but that is why you can do this:


*Spoiler*: _Label the tag as an image, a video, or whatever it may be_ 




Naruto dies.
[


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah I was extra careful in the anime TV section. Labeling spoiler tags as manga spoilers, because people actually might click that spoiler tag if you don't mention what that button is for, happened before :/


----------



## insane111 (Mar 7, 2016)

Haruka Katana said:


> Yeah I was extra careful in the anime TV section. Labeling spoiler tags as manga spoilers, because people actually might click that spoiler tag if you don't mention what that button is for, happened before :/



When I'm in the channel 12 section I simply assume all unlabeled tags are spoiler discussions, because they usually are. I guess people just can't help themselves. OOO A BUTTON GOTTA CLICK IT


*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 





*Spoiler*: _CLICK ME_ 




Why the fuck did you click all of those?


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2016)

insane111 said:


> Do you know why the rule was originally created? I still think it's pretty hilarious.
> 
> Spoiler tags were originally allowed in here, because that's what they are for, it's a fucking spoiler button to put spoilers inside of. However, a couple people were so dumb that they actually complained, because they kept "accidentally" clicking a button that says "SPOILER" and got mad about being spoiled. Somehow that illogical nonsense managed to get spoiler tags banned/only used for images.



i see that mods are really stupid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Apr 28, 2016)

Why r u people complaining about spoiling things anyway? 

You can talk about anything regarding the 95+% that the anime has already covered. I really doubt that anything
that can be debated is THAT much related to those last 20 chapters. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

